# Samsung HT-BD3252



## rayblue

The newly announced Samsung HT-BD3252 looks interesting.


I'm starting to think about getting that one over the Sony BDV-E500W.


Has anybody seen a demo of the Samsung HT-BD3252?


----------



## rayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayblue* /forum/post/16875158
> 
> 
> The newly announced Samsung HT-BD3252 looks interesting.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think about getting that one over the Sony BDV-E500W.
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen a demo of the Samsung HT-BD3252?



Here are links:

http://gizmodo.com/5319541/samsung-b...a-deal-for-800 

http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/21/s...the-ht-bd3252/


----------



## dykefish

Samsungs website now shows the product in there line up, and a link for the manual...


I'd post the url but I dont have enough posts yet.


I still can't find a retailer online or local that has it yet.










***edit***

ok here are the links...

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/d...HT-BD3252T/XAA 



and for the manual...

http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.co...A_XAA_0701.pdf


----------



## dykefish

Scored one at my local Best buy. $799.99 retail, had a 10% off coupon. Initial set up is going pretty good. Kinda hard to review it since this is my first ht 5.1 system, But sounds damn good so far.


----------



## latebloomer

I just purchased mine for $735 including tax from Best Buy.


For a home theater in a box, it sounds ok. The speakers do not have the full dynamic range as a full home theater systems but is good enough for my bedroom.


Some of the functionality is quirky. For instance, you can not bring up the on screen menu until you are in the blu ray mode. So if you want to make adjustments to your channel level while watching tv, you have to switch over to the blu ray mode.


Also, if you turn off the tv while the HT unit is on, the system will shutdown the system also. Ths is a bit annoying. For instance, when I'm listening to Pandora, I don't need the TV turned on. If I turn off the TV while Pandora is playing, the unit will shutdown.


Other than that, it's a descent system since it has all the bells and whistles that I need; wireless rear speakers, ipod/iphone dock, blu ray player, 2 hdmi inputs, wifi, pandora, and netflix. For the money, I think it's a great unit.


Update: After hooking up a Klipsch RB-51 bookshelf speaker to the system, I realized how weak the speakers were, especially the center speaker. I just ordered a set of Klipsch Cinema 8 speakers for the unit. I can't wait until they get here. These should sound much better.


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayblue* /forum/post/16875158
> 
> 
> The newly announced Samsung HT-BD3252 looks interesting.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think about getting that one over the Sony BDV-E500W.
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen a demo of the Samsung HT-BD3252?



You're better off getting the samsung since it has 2 hdmi inputs while sony offers none.


----------



## jsprague

I just listened to the BD3252 at bb today and I thought it sounded ALOT better then the BD1250. I'm curious to hear a review on the 3252 because cnet really liked the 1250..


Also a plus for me it appears that the front speakers on the 3252 can be taken off the towers and mounted on the wall, ie, the speaker itself is only about twice as tall as speaker on the BD1250


----------



## batdude65

Cleveland Plasma has them listed on their website. $725 shipped!

Mine's supposed to come tomorrow!


----------



## cplyons

I picked my Samsung HT-BD3252 up from BB on Sunday, taking advantage of the weekly sale price + fifty bucks in blu discs.


Set up was a snap. Tall boy speakers are cleverly designed to separate into sections, to permit wall mounting if that's your preference. Wireless rear speaks connect effortlessly and work flawlessly. Dual HDMI inputs let me add my HD-DVD player and Sat box with ease.


The good: Nice looking, very very good sounding system. The auto calibration for the unit worked well as a starting point for speaker settings, and after just a few tweaks a very convincing sound field was produced. The passive subwoofer is surprisingly well integrated, and good sounding. This did not prevent me from substituting an Infinity powered sub I had hanging around. This made the system even more impressive. Streaming via wired network has performed perfectly, and since the Netflix instant viewing is one of the main reasons I bought this, I'm very pleased with this. Overall picture quality is a knockout, making my display look better than I've seen it before (using various HD sources from DISH and HD-DVD)


The bad: The interface is a bit wonky. You have to go back to the blu player function on the remote if you want to fine tune any settings, or move from watching TV to streaming media. This makes using Harmony or other universal remotes more of a pain. The gloss finish is hard to maintain. The speakers have some proprietary terminators, making improvements to the flimsy speaker wire more difficult - I haven't messed with this yet.


The biggest negative: Dealing with my wife's objections over how loud I enjoy playing music and movies over this system!


Overall this exceeded my expectations, met my spouse's criteria for looks and floor space, and in sum makes the case for HTIB better than I thought possible. I am glad I made the purchase.


----------



## jleves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cplyons* /forum/post/17113679
> 
> 
> Overall this exceeded my expectations, met my spouse's criteria for looks and floor space, and in sum makes the case for HTIB better than I thought possible. I am glad I made the purchase.



I just ordered one from socket2me.com for $655 with free shipping and no tax (outside of MA).


Thanks for the review - Im getting more and more excited about it.


----------



## jamese777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cplyons* /forum/post/17113679
> 
> 
> I picked my Samsung HT-BD3252 up from BB on Sunday, taking advantage of the weekly sale price + fifty bucks in blu discs.
> 
> 
> Set up was a snap. Tall boy speakers are cleverly designed to separate into sections, to permit wall mounting if that's your preference. Wireless rear speaks connect effortlessly and work flawlessly. Dual HDMI inputs let me add my HD-DVD player and Sat box with ease.
> 
> 
> The good: Nice looking, very very good sounding system. The auto calibration for the unit worked well as a starting point for speaker settings, and after just a few tweaks a very convincing sound field was produced. The passive subwoofer is surprisingly well integrated, and good sounding. This did not prevent me from substituting an Infinity powered sub I had hanging around. This made the system even more impressive. Streaming via wired network has performed perfectly, and since the Netflix instant viewing is one of the main reasons I bought this, I'm very pleased with this. Overall picture quality is a knockout, making my display look better than I've seen it before (using various HD sources from DISH and HD-DVD)
> 
> 
> The bad: The interface is a bit wonky. You have to go back to the blu player function on the remote if you want to fine tune any settings, or move from watching TV to streaming media. This makes using Harmony or other universal remotes more of a pain. The gloss finish is hard to maintain. The speakers have some proprietary terminators, making improvements to the flimsy speaker wire more difficult - I haven't messed with this yet.
> 
> 
> The biggest negative: Dealing with my wife's objections over how loud I enjoy playing music and movies over this system!
> 
> 
> Overall this exceeded my expectations, met my spouse's criteria for looks and floor space, and in sum makes the case for HTIB better than I thought possible. I am glad I made the purchase.



Your very thorough review is exactly what I was waiting for in order to make my purchase decision, so thanks.

I'm preparing my wife for the same complaint!


----------



## batdude65

I have to agree with jamese777, set up was a breeze. Didnt use the provided rear speakers, had some awesome Bose speakers Ive had for a while that I incorporated in the system. Liked the "Auto Calibration" function, but still tweaked it a bit to my tastes. At only half way up it is plenty loud, with plenty of clarity in the high tones and depth in the lows. Again....the having to leave what you are watching to make any adjustments is annoying. Maybe Samsung will upgrade the firmware and make that lil fix for us. All and all a great 'budget' system in a box. Very pleased


P.S...I dont have a wife to complain, so I can play mine as loud as I feel...until the neighbors complain


----------



## New2bluuu

Hi, I'm somewhat new to HT and need some help picking out my first system. My top 2 choices are this Samsung 3252 and the Onkyo S9100. I want to have great sounds for movies, musics, and games. The BD option is not a big deal since my ps3 will solve that. Which would be a better choice?

Also, if I get the 3252, can I upgrade the receiver later on?


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *New2bluuu* /forum/post/17119454
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm somewhat new to HT and need some help picking out my first system. My top 2 choices are this Samsung 3252 and the Onkyo S9100. I want to have great sounds for movies, musics, and games. The BD option is not a big deal since my ps3 will solve that. Which would be a better choice?



The Onkyo is clearly the better of the two by a mile.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *New2bluuu* /forum/post/17119454
> 
> 
> Also, if I get the 3252, can I upgrade the receiver later on?



Absolutly not, it's extremely limited.


----------



## dykefish

has anyone tried a copy of Mutant Chronicles with any successs? I've tried 2 different copies from Netflix but neither one would load. So far my other store bought movies are working.


----------



## New2bluuu

Thanks. Is it just me or I can't find any place that sell this Samsung system. I looked at buy.com, dell, newegg, ebay, amazon. Best buy is the only place that's cheapest and in stock.


----------



## jdms33

I really like it. Setup was easy. Sound is great. The streaming of Netflix and Pandora both work great. I did go out and buy a universal remote for it - bought the URC R50 - also love that.


Two mild annoyances (would appreciate any feedback):


1) Have it connected via HDMI from my DVR/cable box (scientific Altana 8300 HDC from Charter) and during playback from the DVR there is a 1 or 2 second delay in sound starting up again once the picture starts.


2) Have not found a way to go directly to HDMI input from the remote - it seems you have to cycle AUX to get to it (which means that I can not find a way to program the R50 to go right to HDMI input).


Bought mine from buy.com - they had them in stock for like 4 days at an amazing price and then went to the same price point where most others have them now.


----------



## jamese777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *New2bluuu* /forum/post/17132482
> 
> 
> Thanks. Is it just me or I can't find any place that sell this Samsung system. I looked at buy.com, dell, newegg, ebay, amazon. Best buy is the only place that's cheapest and in stock.



Cleveland Plasma has them via ebay for slightly less than manufacturer's suggested list price.


----------



## New2bluuu

I found a labor day pricing by abt.com for $703 + 18.29 shipping. But then my friend told me his sister work at BB and can get the unit for $514.

*sigh* I wonder how cheap does BB actually pays for these units.


P.S. Thanks to everyone helping me


----------



## jleves

The site I posted previously was a braino - it's socket2you.com. Here is the direct link: http://www.socket2you.com/ProductDet...Code=HT-BD3252 


Unfortunately, not currently in stock (I'm very happy I got mine already), but you can't beat the price - $665 no shipping, no tax outside MA.


Before I start the review, a caveat: Even though I'm a serious technogeek (I hacked my DirecTV/Tivo unit 10 years ago replacing a 30GB harddrive with two 120GB harddrives and added an ethernet connection), I hadn't bought a new TV since 1992 until two weeks ago. I got a 52" Samsung 120Hz for the living room and a 40" Samsung for the bedroom from Costco. We also added DirecTV with an HD DVR in each location. So my TV viewing has gone from 32" SD tube to 52" HD LCD very recently. Obviously the change is amazing so I think everything looks fantastic.


My quick thoughts on this unit. Very cool to have an all in one box if that is what you're going for that includes BluRay, HDMI inputs, wireless rears and wireless network built in. I have limited space in a townhouse for the time being so an HTIB was the best choice. The unit looks good as long as you don't mind keeping the high gloss dust free (the new TV's are high gloss as well). It's quite compact for all it houses.


The unit is very easy to hook up and get going (as long you aren't an idiot like me and realize SSID's on a wireless connection are case sensitive - that cost me an hour of time - ie. you probably used lowercase like me - select the lower case letters). The wireless rears connected automagically. The proprietary speaker cables are definitely a minus in terms of being able to upgrade the cable, but the color coding is kind of nice. The front speakers take about 5 minutes to assemble with a screw driver. If it takes you longer, you may want to consider remedial Tinker Toys (ie., it's friggin easy). One gripe here, there is no HDMI cable included (nor component and optical) - make sure to add $35 to the overall cost.


People have already complained about the lack of ability to get to the menu unless you are on DVD/BR and have it stopped. As someone said, hopefully they will address this with a firmware upgrade.


The auto calibration is a nice feature. I haven't tweaked beyond what it did like other people and it sounds fine to me. Overall, the sound is good and you definitely hear a full experience. I can't imagine for under $700 finding separates that sound better and include a BluRay with rear wireless. They packed a lot into this for good sound (don't expect great tight sound - just think 10 times better than your TV did). My wife is still catching up on stuff she recorded to the dish that only puts out SD and is complaining that there is no surround sound!


Next, Anynet+ is really cool if you have a Samsung TV. Without having to set anything myself, it set the TV to external spearkers and the volume on either remote changes the unit, not the TV. Further, the DirecTV installer set the DirecTV remote to change the TV volume and that now too changes the volume on the unit, not the TV. Very nice not having to change that stuff or pick up the correct remote to change volume.


And then there is BDWise. Well, this a fail. When set to automatic, it does not upscale a regular DVD and doesn't seem to transfrer 5.1 audio. Set this off and set upscale to 1080p as the default as well as audio over HDMI. If anyone has a different experience, please let me know, but I spent a good hour going back and forth until I gave up and used my own settings. I also wasn't able to change the settings between Music, Movie, Matrix, etc. while something was playing (Direct, BluRay or DVD).


BluRay output looks fantastic. Definitely a tad better than HD Direct or a DVD. Are there better BluRay sets out there? I imagine so, but again, I'm coming from a 32" tube TV - everything just looks great. The sound, and surround sound is good to very good. You hear stuff on an NFL game from behind that you haven't before, for example. Again, don't expect super tight stunning sound, but if you're looking to upgrade from TV speakers, this is at least 10 times better. For anyone considering a HTIB for $700ish instead of $2500 for equipment, I can't imagine you'll be disappointed.


So those are the basics and why I bought this. The extra things (netflix, pandora and ipod base) I consider a plus even if they don't perform as well as I would want.


Netflix streaming works fine - no dropouts or significant problems. Setup is a snap and by the time I had set the code on the computer and went back downstairs it was available. The only downside here is if you hit pause and spend a few minutes away (maybe seconds?), it has to rebuffer the entire thing so you wait 30 seconds or so before pause starts playing where you left off. The quality is not so good either. I may need to boost my wireless signal, but it's not quite other HD quality at this point - maybe CD quality. Bottom line here is it's a plus to be able to do this and downgrade your netflix subscription to one or two and save a few bucks.


Pandora works - it sounds fine. I'm not a fan of the interface, but I only spent 10 minutes or so playing with it.


Likewise, the IPOD works fine but I do have some gripes here. First, you have to hook up the yellow video cable to be able to navigate with the remote. We have the Dish setup to that same input so we have to change cables out depending on what we're doing until my wife finishes those recordings and it's not an issue any more. However, the IPOD interface is definitely lacking. It does not give you the ability to play a genre randomly (my holy grail of listening to the ipod). You can select an artist or an album or a playlist. That's simply not good enough for me. Hopefully this is fixed with firmware in the future.


I haven't tried the FM tuner so I can't say how good/bad that is. Hold on, I'll run downstairs and do that.... OK - that seems to work fine, but with XM on DirecTV (and Dish) and Pandora and an IPOD dock who is going to listen to FM???


OK - that's most of everything, but a few extra thoughts: Already mentioned, but an HDMI cable should be included. The netflix streaming requires a USB drive to be connected. They should have included a second USB on the back for this (the first is for the wireless) so I don't have to have an ugly usb thing sticking out of the front all the time. It would also be nice if the second (or preferably third) HDMI was on the front so it would be easy to connect a gaming device. My DiercTV remote will turn everything off via AnyNet+, but it does not turn this on. Two remotes to get going - bummer but not a big deal.


Minor gripes throughout, but the device does what I wanted at an affordable price. Good surround sound, wireless rear speakers, bluray and the ability to input my DirecTV as an HDMI input. It does all this. Everything else is a bonus so even if it doesn't measure up on those issues, it was well worth the purchase price. I'm very happy I got it.


Any questions?


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jleves* /forum/post/17188060
> 
> 
> 
> BluRay output looks fantastic. Definitely a tad better than HD Direct or a DVD. Are there better BluRay sets out there? I imagine so, but again, I'm coming from a 32" tube TV - everything just looks great. The sound, and surround sound is good to very good. You hear stuff on an NFL game from behind that you haven't before, for example. Again, don't expect super tight stunning sound, but if you're looking to upgrade from TV speakers, this is at least 10 times better. For anyone considering a HTIB for $700ish instead of $2500 for equipment, I can't imagine you'll be disappointed.



The system definitely sounds better than the TV speakers. I found the center channel speaker to be sub-par though. I finally got my self a set of Klipsch Cinema 8 speakers. These speakers take the sound quality up several notches. If you can spend extra $, I would go to wwstereo.com and pick up a set. The price for the surround speaker is very reasonable considering it's only 40% of the retail price.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jleves* /forum/post/17188060
> 
> 
> Pandora works - it sounds fine. I'm not a fan of the interface, but I only spent 10 minutes or so playing with it.



Pandora works like a charm. The interface I thought was good. I use my iPhone or PC to add the station and tune into it using the HT system. I don't like using the remote to setup the station. It takes too long to type using the remote but that's not Samsung's fault for not having a full keyboard on the remote.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jleves* /forum/post/17188060
> 
> 
> Likewise, the IPOD works fine but I do have some gripes here. First, you have to hook up the yellow video cable to be able to navigate with the remote. We have the Dish setup to that same input so we have to change cables out depending on what we're doing until my wife finishes those recordings and it's not an issue any more. However, the IPOD interface is definitely lacking. It does not give you the ability to play a genre randomly (my holy grail of listening to the ipod). You can select an artist or an album or a playlist. That's simply not good enough for me. Hopefully this is fixed with firmware in the future.



I'm not sure what you're talking about here. I did not hook up any yellow cable for my iPod. I have no problem navigating through the iPhone with the remote.


----------



## jamese777

Thanks to both Jleves and LateBloomer for the detailed information on this system. Is it really possible to switch out speakers for any upgraded model? I thought that there were proprietary connects that made switching out difficult.

Again wonderful reviews that were very helpful for those of us considering a purchase.


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamese777* /forum/post/17206635
> 
> 
> Thanks to both Jleves and LateBloomer for the detailed information on this system. Is it really possible to switch out speakers for any upgraded model? I thought that there were proprietary connects that made switching out difficult.
> 
> Again wonderful reviews that were very helpful for those of us considering a purchase.



Yes. You can switch out the speakers. The propietary connectors are only on the receiver. As long as you use the wires supplied by the unit you can use any speaker you want.


You can also use a powered sub as long as the sub has speaker connection posts. Some subs only have inputs to take in non-

amplified signal. I purchased a velodyne minivee 8 and it provides quite a bit of a kick in my bedroom.


I could have bought a much better receiver and a blu ray player for roughly the same price but I wouldn't have wireless rear speakers module, netflix, pandora, wifi, and iPod dock. I also didn't have space on my dresser for a full size receiver.


----------



## jamese777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latebloomer* /forum/post/17209582
> 
> 
> Yes. You can switch out the speakers. The propietary connectors are only on the receiver. As long as you use the wires supplied by the unit you can use any speaker you want.
> 
> 
> You can also use a powered sub as long as the sub has speaker connection posts. Some subs only have inputs to take in non-
> 
> amplified signal. I purchased a velodyne minivee 8 and it provides quite a bit of a kick in my bedroom.
> 
> 
> I could have bought a much better receiver and a blu ray player for roughly the same price but I wouldn't have wireless rear speakers module, netflix, pandora, wifi, and iPod dock. I also didn't have space on my dresser for a full size receiver.



Thanks again. You are a wealth of information and mine would be going in the bedroom with my new Pioneer KRP-500M monitor. The main criticism that I've heard from other consumer-reviewers is of the center speaker.


----------



## dykefish

Comming up on a month of ownership of the unit and only issue I have is that sometimes It won't connecto to Nexflix I must unplug the power and reboot, then it connects ok. Hopefully a firmware fix will resolve.


----------



## jamese777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dykefish* /forum/post/17210736
> 
> 
> Comming up on a month of ownership of the unit and only issue I have is that sometimes It won't connecto to Nexflix I must unplug the power and reboot, then it connects ok. Hopefully a firmware fix will resolve.



Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## jdms33

Jleve - have you tried netflix without the thumb drive? I know the manual says you need one but I have used Netflix a few times already without it...I figured I would try and it worked just fine.


I have had some problems when trying netflix/pandora after watching other things and it just hangs/says network not available...and I have to power off and back on. Has not happened more than twice so not sure yet if there is an actual pattern or anything.


----------



## jleves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latebloomer* /forum/post/17205947
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're talking about here. I did not hook up any yellow cable for my iPod. I have no problem navigating through the iPhone with the remote.



I just looked at the manual (page 27) and it says you have to have the yellow video cable connected if you want to view IPOD _*video*_. I didn't read it carefully the first time (didn't I tell you I was an idiot) and just connected it thinking it was necessary. This is a good thing as I don't have to switch for the Dish box. However, I'm still disappointed that I can't randomly play a genre (just like my friggin BMW. Can you imagine BMW has an IPOD interface and you can't play a genre or even randomly play songs???).


I'll mess with the Pandora a bit more (from the computer side), but we don't listent to much music in the house and if we do, it's usually the XM/Serius on the DirecTV.


Thanks for the hint about the Klipsch speakers - but I think I've just about worn out my wife for A/V equipment for several months!


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamese777* /forum/post/17210045
> 
> 
> Thanks again. You are a wealth of information and mine would be going in the bedroom with my new Pioneer KRP-500M monitor. The main criticism that I've heard from other consumer-reviewers is of the center speaker.



Yes, the center speaker is horrible. The center channel is the most important speaker when watching movies since all the dialogue comes from there. At the bare minimum, I would change out the center. The rest is of the speakers are used more for effects so they are not as critical and they do sound descent.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jleves* /forum/post/17216006
> 
> 
> I just looked at the manual (page 27) and it says you have to have the yellow video cable connected if you want to view IPOD _*video*_. I didn't read it carefully the first time (didn't I tell you I was an idiot) and just connected it thinking it was necessary. This is a good thing as I don't have to switch for the Dish box. However, I'm still disappointed that I can't randomly play a genre (just like my friggin BMW. Can you imagine BMW has an IPOD interface and you can't play a genre or even randomly play songs???).



I don't store videos on my iPhone so the yellow cable never came to my mind. Plus, I can't imagine the video quality from the iPhone to be great. I've spoiled myself to the point that I don't like watching non-HD content. lol...


I don't hooked up my mp3 player to the unit that much so I'm not too sure of the limitations of the shuffle. As of now, Pandora fulfills all my music needs.


----------



## latebloomer

Here's one for all you guys with the system.


Make sure that the system date/time is set correctly. If not, Netflix will just hang.


----------



## sarny

My question is connecting this to a receiver. Would I receive better sound going through my Sony STRDA5400es?


----------



## tightrope

Hi, great reviews, very helpful information, thanks.

How does this system perform with 2 channel audio?

Also, is there a mode to "matrix" stereo material in order to redistribute the sound to all 5 channels?

Thanks in advance


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sarny* /forum/post/17243631
> 
> 
> My question is connecting this to a receiver. Would I receive better sound going through my Sony STRDA5400es?



If you have the sony reciever, then there is no need for the samsung unit. I would just buy a blu ray player for it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tightrope* /forum/post/17248298
> 
> 
> Hi, great reviews, very helpful information, thanks.
> 
> How does this system perform with 2 channel audio?
> 
> Also, is there a mode to "matrix" stereo material in order to redistribute the sound to all 5 channels?
> 
> Thanks in advance



The unit does have a matrix mode.





I have one more gripe about the system. I wish the unit came with adjustments for low, mid, and high. You won't be able to fine tune the sound since there's no graphics equalizer on the system.


----------



## tightrope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latebloomer* /forum/post/17262403
> 
> 
> The unit does have a matrix mode.
> 
> 
> I have one more gripe about the system. I wish the unit came with adjustments for low, mid, and high. You won't be able to fine tune the sound since there's no graphics equalizer on the system.



Thanks for the info.

I was also wondering, can this unit be used with a powered (active) subwoofer instead of the one that comes with the HT? In this case, could the subwoofer output be connected to the "Line Level In" input of my subwoofer? I don't know if the Samsung has a line level output for the subwoofer. Thanks in advance


----------



## sarny

Thanks but I still need the 5.1 speaker system but I dont want to waste the receiver I have. So should I use the HDMI out and put that in the HDMI in on the receiver?


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tightrope* /forum/post/17263494
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I was also wondering, can this unit be used with a powered (active) subwoofer instead of the one that comes with the HT? In this case, could the subwoofer output be connected to the "Line Level In" input of my subwoofer? I don't know if the Samsung has a line level output for the subwoofer. Thanks in advance



I have a powered subwoofer with my system. I'm not using the line input. My sub comes with speaker terminals. Some subs only have line input.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sarny* /forum/post/17264302
> 
> 
> Thanks but I still need the 5.1 speaker system but I dont want to waste the receiver I have. So should I use the HDMI out and put that in the HDMI in on the receiver?



Is your receiver a 5.1 channel receiver? It must be somewhat descent to have hdmi inputs. If you plug in the hdmi output from the samsung to the receiver, you'll be wasting the amplifier in the Samsung. Plus, you'll have to control the volume for the rear channel separately if you are planning to use the wireless rear speaker setup. I guess it's give and take. If you have a descent receiver, I would stick with it and get a blu ray player and a media pc with hdmi output. If I had the space, that's what I would do. But I didn't want to see all the HT gear sitting on top of the dresser in my bedroom.


BTW, my samsung doesn't output sound thru the hdmi output. But I think there's a setting that will allow that to happen.


If you don't want to waste the receiver, why not selling on ebay or craigslist?


----------



## nupeflo

Has anyone been able to successfully install the latest firmware that adds youtube and mkv support. The installation can be done through a direct internet connection/USB/CD.


if so, which method was used?


----------



## sarny

Would someone who owns this system tell me how long the speaker wire is for the wireless rear speakers.


Thanks,


David


----------



## jrlevine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nupeflo* /forum/post/17281269
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to successfully install the latest firmware that adds youtube and mkv support. The installation can be done through a direct internet connection/USB/CD.
> 
> 
> if so, which method was used?



How do you get this update? I did the auto search and nothing was found.


Also - has anyone been able to get the shared folders working. I can get the unit to see my xp or windows 7 box but sees my vista machine - however does not see any shared files or folders.... frustrating


----------



## Hiren

I just got this system on Friday and spent part of the weekend hooking it up, replacing my old Sony Dream system. The quality of the Samsung parts is a downgrade. The rear speakers are a joke, they look like they belong on a computer desk not on my wall! They should have included matching rear towers or at least the option to have them tower. The rest of the system is nice and very feature packed, one of the main reasons I chose it.


The major problem I encountered:

I can't get any video from my HDMI connection from my time warner HD DVR. I am using the component video output to my projector. The projector does not have an HDMI port and is quite a ways from the receiver, I'm using a 50ft component video cable.


I thought it was my DVR at first. I tested it on an HD TV in another room and it works perfectly using HDMI or component video to the TV. I called Samsung Support and told them I have an HDMI cable from my DVR to my receiver and a Component video cable from my receiver to my projector. They told me:


"You can't do that! It has to be an HDMI connection to HDMI connection."


I was astounded! "What do you mean", I said.


Basically if you want to use the inputs on the receiver (there are only 2 of them and are both HDMI) you have to use an HDMI out to your TV/projector, you can't use the component video out. The component video out only works for watching DVDs or content directly off the receiver.

THE RECEIVER CAN'T CONVERT!

The majority of the time I will use this unit to watch Cable TV.


THIS IS COMPLETELY RIDICULOUS. A deal breaker that they completely forgot to mention in any of the paperwork including the manual.

I basically received no comment from tech support or management when asked why such a basic, assumed feature is not present or its lack of is not documented.


I don't see a solution to my problem. I searched for HDMI to component video converters but only found Component video to HDMI, not the reverse.


----------



## Hiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sarny* /forum/post/17291326
> 
> 
> Would someone who owns this system tell me how long the speaker wire is for the wireless rear speakers.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> David



Its very short, only about 10ft per speaker front and rear which really limited my options.


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiren* /forum/post/17294838
> 
> 
> I just got this system on Friday and spent part of the weekend hooking it up, replacing my old Sony Dream system. The quality of the Samsung parts is a downgrade. The rear speakers are a joke, they look like they belong on a computer desk not on my wall! They should have included matching rear towers or at least the option to have them tower. The rest of the system is nice and very feature packed, one of the main reasons I chose it.
> 
> 
> The major problem I encountered:
> 
> I can't get any video from my HDMI connection from my time warner HD DVR. I am using the component video output to my projector. The projector does not have an HDMI port and is quite a ways from the receiver, I'm using a 50ft component video cable.



I agree with you regarding the speakers being weak. I would say that the center channel is the weakest link. I didn't think the rear speakers were that bad though. I ended up replacing mine with the Klipsch Cinema 8 the second week of owning the system and the sound quality is much better.


Sorry to hear about your woes... I guess it may be a good time to upgrade your projector. If that isn't an option, I would return the unit and look into getting a descent stand-alone receiver, stand-alone blu ray player, HT PC, and descent set of speakers. This will cost you a bit more but will be definitely worth it for your main HT.


I personally don't have any issues since I'm not using the component out. Most TV on the market have HDMI input so I don't think the problem you're experiencing will be an issue with the majority of people out there.


----------



## Hiren

After weighing my options I didn't want to get rid of the system because of the plentiful features all in one. Plus my online vendor does not do returns! I ended up getting an InFocus M1 to HDMI adapter and a 50ft HDMI Cable. It cost me about $120 but in the end I guess I'll get a slightly better picture using the digital connection and if I ever have to replace/upgrade the projector the HDMI cable will be there.


----------



## adgrimes

Waiting for my unit to arrive. I'm very excited and might one day upgrade that center speaker(depends if I can convince the wife that its a must-have upgrade). I got it off of ABT for 633.86(603 before s/h). Which is a good deal I think. I have seen the site drop it as low as in the 570's but only for a little bit and I was never able to catch it when it dropped. What really has me interested is this new FW upgrade that Nupeflow talked about. Has anyone seen this FW upgrade anywhere??


----------



## nupeflo

The firmware was pulled from the website and is no longer available for now. When it was available, it bricked my unit during the upgrade and since it was within the Best buy's return period, I was able to exchange the unit.


My guess is Samsung will be releasing another one soon, if you go to their website, they have an updated manual showing youtube, blockbuster and mkv support


----------



## adgrimes

I just saw that I'm really excited bc i was bummed LG was only one featuring youtube...great


----------



## katzeye

Has anyone found a fix for the nextflix hang up?

I thought it may have had something to do with the wireless so I ran Ethernet. Still doing it. Turning it on and off dosen't even fix it for me. I have to unplug the whole system.


I called Netflix and Samsung and they both claim it is the other guys problem.


----------



## nupeflo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *katzeye* /forum/post/17325398
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a fix for the nextflix hang up?
> 
> I thought it may have had something to do with the wireless so I ran Ethernet. Still doing it. Turning it on and off dosen't even fix it for me. I have to unplug the whole system.
> 
> 
> I called Netflix and Samsung and they both claim it is the other guys problem.



Did you setup the time on the unit correctly?


----------



## katzeye

I thought so, but I will check that when I get home.

Did that fix it for everyone else?


----------



## katzeye

Has anyone figured out a way to make the Netflix and Pandora work, without taking out the disc?


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *katzeye* /forum/post/17326872
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to make the Netflix and Pandora work, without taking out the disc?



Stop the player and then press the menu button on the remote. Then navigate to E-Content and choose either Netflix or Pandora.


----------



## jamese777

My 3252 arrived yesterday. I set it up to quickly watch a dvd and get lossless sound. I ran to Blockbuster and rented "Corpse Bride" and "The Fall." I watch "The Fall" last night and it was pretty spectacular. I thought that the center channel speaker wasn't that bad but I'm using the system in a smaller bedroom. The sound was wonderful and the color in that spectacularly colored film was amazing. So far, so good. No netflix or pandora connections yet. I have to get permission to unlock the wife's wifi!


----------



## blbrodbeck

Is there a way to switch to the "D.IN" (Digital Audio Optical Input) with the remote control? So far the only way I know of is to go to the main unit & repeatedly push the Function Button until you get to that input.


----------



## adgrimes

i just hit bdplayer on the remote and then i press aux and first one it goes to is that D IN(i use that too)


----------



## sarny

Hi,


I think I am going to order this but I did have a question about connections.


I have an older TV without HDMI so I plan to use component from the HTBD-3252 to my TV and then use an optical cable from the HTBD-3252 to my cable box. Is this the correct way so I can receive 5.1 when watching TV?


Thanks,

David


----------



## Hiren

So you will be using an optical cable running from your cable box to the Samsung Receiver for audio? What will you be using for the video, HDMI cable or standard yellow video cable? It would have to be a standard yellow video cable for you to get any picture.


----------



## sarny

I thought I'd use component for video.


----------



## Hiren

There's no component video input on the Samsung Receiver. Looking again, your only choice is HDMI input, the yellow video port is OUT only.


----------



## adgrimes

Love the new system! It sounds wonderful. I did the ACS test and because I'm in a smaller room it turned down my db on all my speakers so I had to turn the sub back up bc it wasn't enough. The center speaker isn't that bad to me as many have complained but maybe because I live in an apartment and everything is really close I wont notice.


----------



## sarny

I downloaded the user manual and I found this on page 25 and 26:


CONNECTING THE COMPONENT VIDEO OUT TO YOUR TV (BETTER QUALITY)


If your television is equipped with Component Video inputs, connect a Component video cable (not

supplied) from the Component Video Output (Pr, Pb and Y) Jacks on the back of the Blu-ray Home

Theater to the Component Video Input Jacks on your TV.


Is this incorrect????


----------



## blbrodbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adgrimes* /forum/post/17329878
> 
> 
> i just hit bdplayer on the remote and then i press aux and first one it goes to is that D IN(i use that too)



Thanks adgrimes, I didn't see that in the manual. This is my first home theatre. It's easy to hook up. The manual could be better though.


----------



## jamese777

Can I get Pandora music in 5.1 sound when using HDMI? When I first set it up it seems that I only get sound from the front speakers.


----------



## adgrimes

this is only my third HTIB. This is the worst manual yet.


----------



## weisoren

Just bought the system but have yet to hook it up (No TV consol yet). Has anyone had any issues w/ the wireless speakers? Does the wireless thingy have to be in direct sight to the Blue Ray player? Also, can the back speakers be mounted on a wall or stand? If so, can anyone recommend some low priced space saving stands? Last question, do the rear speakers come w/ sufficient lenght wires? For my left rear, I need about 10 feet of speaker wire. Can I purchase additional speaker wire if the ones supplied are not long enough?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## neverett

I'm looking at the Samsung HT-BD3252 but the discussions regarding propriatary speaker wire terminators have me concerned. I plan to install the system in a room which is pre-wired for speakers (i.e., all of the wires run behind the walls). With my prior system, each speaker wire ran to the wall where it connected to a face plate/jack. The pre-installed wires for each speaker then ran behind the wall and exited behind the location where I have the receiver installed...enabling an easy, connect with no loose wires lying around.


Will I be able to replicate this scenario given the unique terminators on the HT-BD3252 speaker wires?


----------



## Hiren

You could buy adapters if they make them or just cut the ends off each wire and solder on the proprietary connectors to the existing wire.


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neverett* /forum/post/17340271
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the Samsung HT-BD3252 but the discussions regarding propriatary speaker wire terminators have me concerned. I plan to install the system in a room which is pre-wired for speakers (i.e., all of the wires run behind the walls). With my prior system, each speaker wire ran to the wall where it connected to a face plate/jack. The pre-installed wires for each speaker then ran behind the wall and exited behind the location where I have the receiver installed...enabling an easy, connect with no loose wires lying around.
> 
> 
> Will I be able to replicate this scenario given the unique terminators on the HT-BD3252 speaker wires?



Only the wires that plug into the receiver is proprietary. The other end does not have connectors. Take the wires coming out of the receiver and run it to the terminals on the wall face plate.


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weisoren* /forum/post/17340055
> 
> 
> Just bought the system but have yet to hook it up (No TV consol yet). Has anyone had any issues w/ the wireless speakers? Does the wireless thingy have to be in direct sight to the Blue Ray player? Also, can the back speakers be mounted on a wall or stand? If so, can anyone recommend some low priced space saving stands? Last question, do the rear speakers come w/ sufficient lenght wires? For my left rear, I need about 10 feet of speaker wire. Can I purchase additional speaker wire if the ones supplied are not long enough?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Wireless module must be in direct sight to the main unit. I had mine sitting behind my head board and couldn't figure out why the rears were not connecting.


The rear speakers comes with a key hole. You can mount it to the wall. It also comes with a base so you can place them on a table.


The length of the rear speaker wire is about 10 ft. You can extend it by splicing in any speaker wire.


Hope this info helps.


----------



## jdms33

The receiver for my rear speakers is not in direct sight with the speakers and they work just fine. couch blocks the receive from line of sight with the dvd unit.


----------



## weisoren

Can the rear speakers be placed on a speaker stand? If so, can anyone recommend a cheap stand?


----------



## jdms33

I have my speakers on these
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ct_id=11961207 


I think I got them at BestBuy and paid a little more.


----------



## katzeye

Has anyone gotten the latest firmware? The one that is supposed to include Blockbuster. I don't have a subscription, but every time I try to run an update just to try it, It says I have the latest version.


Now Bring the Amazon VOD to the 3252 and not just the TV. That I would use!


----------



## blbrodbeck

I use this with a Vizio TV. The code to operate my TV with this remote is not in the manual. It has nothing listed for Vizio. Does anyone out there know the Vizio code(s)? Does anyone know how I can find the correct code?


----------



## Hiren

Anyone experience a 1-2 second delay in sound coming on when watching cable through the receiver? I'm using HDMI input. It is very annoying!


Also I can't get the receiver to connect to my secured network. It will connect with an unsecured network, but never works when I have security enabled, all different types and variations of WPA and WPA2. Tech Support keeps blaming the router. Every other wireless device in the house works fine on the security including phones. I'm using DD-WRT firmware on a Linksys WRT54G router. I've updated to the new v24 version of DD-WRT but still cannot connect.

Anyone else experience connection issues? What router are you all that have it working with security using?


----------



## Hiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdms33* /forum/post/17357200
> 
> 
> I have my speakers on these
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ct_id=11961207
> 
> 
> I think I got them at BestBuy and paid a little more.



I bought these recently after seeing your post. They perform their function but the rear speakers look so dinky on those tiny stands compared to the front tower speakers and my old Sony Dream rear tower speakers. It's a shame!


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiren* /forum/post/17406097
> 
> 
> I bought these recently after seeing your post. They perform their function but the rear speakers look so dinky on those tiny stands compared to the front tower speakers and my old Sony Dream rear tower speakers. It's a shame!



Don't be deceive by the size of the front speakers. They are dinky as well. Look through the grill and take a look at the driver size.


----------



## jamese777

I woke up today and turned on my HT-BD3252 to find that the picture on Blu-ray is PINK and PINK only. When I switch to television via my High Def DVR, the picture is perfect.

Any ideas on why I have a pink picture using the blu-ray player?


----------



## blbrodbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamese777* /forum/post/17407163
> 
> 
> I woke up today and turned on my HT-BD3252 to find that the picture on Blu-ray is PINK and PINK only. When I switch to television via my High Def DVR, the picture is perfect.
> 
> Any ideas on why I have a pink picture using the blu-ray player?



I had this problem once with a DVD player. I was using component cables. The repairman thought a thunderstorm (lightning strike) caused the problem. The DVD player still works fine with other connections, such as S-Video, or a single yellow RCA plug for video, but the component connection was fried.

If you're using component cables try switching to HDMI.


----------



## jamese777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blbrodbeck* /forum/post/17408929
> 
> 
> I had this problem once with a DVD player. I was using component cables. The repairman thought a thunderstorm (lightning strike) caused the problem. The DVD player still works fine with other connections, such as S-Video, or a single yellow RCA plug for video, but the component connection was fried.
> 
> If you're using component cables try switching to HDMI.



Thunderstorms are against the law here in San Diego!









Thanks for responding. I'm just the opposite, I was using HDMI. I called Samsung and they said "try using component". I did and the problem is not there with component cables.

I think that I still might send it back for repair or replacement since HDMI connectivity was one reason that I bought the system.


----------



## adgrimes

try a different hdmi cord and different hdmi plug in


----------



## jdms33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latebloomer* /forum/post/17406513
> 
> 
> Don't be deceive by the size of the front speakers. They are dinky as well. Look through the grill and take a look at the driver size.



From what I read the front speakers (inside the tower) are identical to the rear (or very close anyway). I get it - your point is what they look like. I bought the stands more as a way to get them up off the floor in a way that was acceptable to me. Sorry that it did not get you what you were after.


----------



## jamese777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adgrimes* /forum/post/17410294
> 
> 
> try a different hdmi cord and different hdmi plug in



Thanks but it was a false alarm. I had changed the video input settings on my Pioneer Kuro 500M monitor thinking that I was following some videophiles' advice in AV Science's "Plasma Displays" forum for trying to get an even more spectacular picture.

Just in case anyone else stumbles into the same thing, what I did was switch video input settings from "auto" to "RGB16-235" (don't ask me why I did that!). It turned everything on that input to magenta.

The other video input options on my monitor are "YUV422", "YUV444" and "RGB 0-255").

It needs to stay at "Auto." The HDMI cable is fine the HDMI outs on the HT-BD3252 are fine and my picture is back to normal.


----------



## weisoren

Just hooked up my system (which was easy), and seem to be happy with it. The only gripe I have, is I think the sub is a little weak. I am no audio expert, but I think it is slightly lacking. Is this due to it being a passive sub? Can I purchase a sep. sub and hook it up to the blue ray player?


Thanks.


----------



## latebloomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdms33* /forum/post/17411516
> 
> 
> From what I read the front speakers (inside the tower) are identical to the rear (or very close anyway). I get it - your point is what they look like. I bought the stands more as a way to get them up off the floor in a way that was acceptable to me. Sorry that it did not get you what you were after.



I orginally didn't use the stands and just mounted the speakers to the wall. The tall boy speakers were not too big of a deal for me. Even before I brought the unit home, I knew that I was going to not use the stands.


The sound quality is what matters most to me. The speakers that came with the system didn't quite cut it (sounded way too hollow). Eventually, I did get what I want by upgrading the speakers. You wouldn't believe how much of a difference this makes. The extra money that I spent was money well spent so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## cplyons

I've had no problem getting either wired or wireless to work with the HT-BD3252. On the wireless side, the only issue I've had with WEP is how tedious it is entering the long password using the remote for alpha/numeric input.


To try yours again, be sure to reset the receiver first: Hold the power button on the unit (not the remote) for seven seconds. Try to connect again. You will have lost account information for Pandora and NetFlix, but it doesn't take long to reestablish them.


Chris


----------



## cplyons

The speakers may be on the dinky side in terms of size, but mine do deliver. I did add a powered subwoofer of some quality though, seemed to make everything sound better. The system does not sound "hollow" to me at all.


Chris


----------



## cplyons

Another point when performing a system reset by holding down the power button: As has been said elsewhere in this thread, after resetting you also must set date/time in order to get streaming (Netflix) to work...


Chris


----------



## adgrimes

there is an update available on the website....
http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/t...il&tab=support 



has anyone tried it yet just wondering if it includes the youtube and blockbuster.



Also saw someone else mention this....my pandora only is coming from front speakers any way to have it in 5.1?


----------



## nupeflo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adgrimes* /forum/post/17453416
> 
> 
> there is an update available on the website....
> http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/t...il&tab=support
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone tried it yet just wondering if it includes the youtube and blockbuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw someone else mention this....my pandora only is coming from front speakers any way to have it in 5.1?



Yes, downloaded it to USB and installed it on Friday. It now includes youtube and blockbuster as well as mkv, mp4 video support. It works great.


To answer you question about pandora, set the audio to music or matrix sound and you should hear sound from all speakers


----------



## adgrimes

I upgraded now as well and took your music/matrix suggestion. Sounds great! Youtube works great!


----------



## YardleyFFL

I have my system set to volume 20 and the center speaker is rattling like crazy with everything said by Joe Buck during the world series. I heard the center speaker is the worst, but is it really this bad?


----------



## YardleyFFL

1 more thing...does anyone have problems with the system's remote at time not able to switch around to the other inputs. Like when I turned off my PS3(HDMI2), I am then unable to switch to my cable box (HDMI1) unless I do it on the blu ray player itself. And my system is still freezing on blockbuster at times, anyone else?


----------



## adgrimes

My remote is definitely not doing that sorry I could not be of more help. What I wanna hear is from different people why they went with netflix over blockbuster or visa versa. I'm trying to pick a provider and I'm leaning towards a monthly fee and watching unlimited movies with netflix @ 8.99 compared to the rent each movie at 1.99-3.99 offered by blockbuster. Am I missing something from blockbuster or does it just not sound like a good deal compared to netflix?


----------



## jdms33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adgrimes* /forum/post/17496002
> 
> 
> My remote is definitely not doing that sorry I could not be of more help. What I wanna hear is from different people why they went with netflix over blockbuster or visa versa. I'm trying to pick a provider and I'm leaning towards a monthly fee and watching unlimited movies with netflix @ 8.99 compared to the rent each movie at 1.99-3.99 offered by blockbuster. Am I missing something from blockbuster or does it just not sound like a good deal compared to netflix?



With the new firmware upgrade you can do either (or both for that matter) netflix and blockbuster


----------



## adgrimes

Oh, I realize that I'm just asking what is the cheapest subscription for watching new releases throughout the month,


Blockbuster(which I seem to find only as a video on demand feature at 1.99-3.99)

or Netflix @ 8.99 for unlimited movie downloads a month


----------



## WahooNKS

Does anyone have the model numbers for the individual components in the BD3252? What model is the blu-ray player that comes with this HTIB?


----------



## bigvinny

the player that comes with this is not a normal stand alone samsung model, it has a receiver built into the unit. Same with the BD-1250


----------



## weisoren

2 problems I am currently having...


How can I reduce the delay from hearing sound when I change channels or first start up the system? I dont have sound for like a good second, and it is kind of annoying. Also, does anyone have their time warner cable remote set for the blue ray system? I can shut the system off w/ my cable remote, but can only start the system w/ the samsung remote. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weisoren* /forum/post/17527565
> 
> 
> 2 problems I am currently having...
> 
> 
> How can I reduce the delay from hearing sound when I change channels or first start up the system? I dont have sound for like a good second, and it is kind of annoying. Also, does anyone have their time warner cable remote set for the blue ray system? I can shut the system off w/ my cable remote, but can only start the system w/ the samsung remote. Any help would be appreciated.



What type of connection are you using?


I have 0 delay on changing channels. I have my cable set for surround sound. I have my cable box hdmi going direct to tv and a TOSlink cable going from tv to my samsung receiver.


When you programmed your TW remote did it have any other universal codes you could try? I have a AT&T uverse remote and programmed it to to the remote. It can turn receiver on, off and change volume(thats about all it can do i think..haven't tried more than that)


----------



## maximizer

I am looking at this HTIB, and I'd like to know if the rear speakers can be connected with speaker wire without connecting the power supply cable?

I already have wires in the wall for rear speakers. I'd like to use them, but if I also need to connect power than this will not work.


My guess is no power is necessary, can someone confirm this?


----------



## cyclomaniac

Does anyone problem with 'rear channel check' whenever someone (or some dog in my case) walks through the "line of sight" between the rear channel receiver and the main unit?


It's happening to me constantly and every time it does, an audio dropout occurs. It's quite frustrating when playing Wii for example and someone cuts through the 'line' and an audio gap occurs.


----------



## Xochi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latebloomer* /forum/post/17343406
> 
> 
> Wireless module must be in direct sight to the main unit. I had mine sitting behind my head board and couldn't figure out why the rears were not connecting.



I've placed my wireless receiver in a clean, relatively temp-stable spot in the attic above my living room, a distance of about 20ft., to more easily wall-mount my rears. I have had zero sound interruptions and the unit connected immediately upon power-up.


----------



## onryx2

I bought my HT-BD3252 about two months ago. When I put a Blu-Ray in the picture starts to pixelate. It seems like it cant catch up to the next screen. I have returned it to Samsung and the returned it to me. It was ok but still was pixelating but not as bad. I returned it again this week. I hope they fix it this time.


Has anybody else had this problem?


----------



## Craigster

I just picked this system up this weekend.

Last night I kept hearing a noise that sounded like the system was trying to read a dvd, but it was having problems. I was watching TV, and had no disc in the drive.

Tonight, I kept hearing it and finally figured out the noise was behind me, so I checked the wireless receiver, and I'm hearing the fan on it ramp up and down, and it's quite noisy.


Does anyone else notice this on their system? Or is mine having a problem?


The other problem I've had was trying to program my Harmony One remote, It doesn't want to go directly to HDMI1 when I click to Watch TV, if I was watching BD last. I saw someone else mention this problem too, but unsure if they found a workaround.


Thanks.


----------



## warrenbbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YardleyFFL* /forum/post/17490989
> 
> 
> 1 more thing...does anyone have problems with the system's remote at time not able to switch around to the other inputs. Like when I turned off my PS3(HDMI2), I am then unable to switch to my cable box (HDMI1) unless I do it on the blu ray player itself. And my system is still freezing on blockbuster at times, anyone else?



I don't see a source button on the remote so I don't see how it's possible at all - annoys me too!










Also, does anyone know of a region free hack for DVD playbackfor this model?


----------



## weisoren

ADGRIMES,


I think I currently have the cable going into the receiver, and then recevier to TV... All through HDMI cables.


----------



## warrenbbs

Another question - does anyone know when the Amazon widget will be available? I thought it already was but apparently it was a beta and is no longer available (see amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/samsung )


----------



## Healy74

Bought this at BB a week ago, and so far so good. Have a 46'' Samsung lcd and delighted with them both. Easy to set up. I'm a tech dummy, but sounds great to my uneducated ear.


I want to put the speaker wire in the wall. Can't find in the manual if the wire is CL2 or CL3, so I'm guessing not, so may not be code. Could I just cut the speaker wire close to the receiver, connect it to recessed wall approved wire, and run that to my speakers, through a wall plate, or is there a better way? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weisoren* /forum/post/17557778
> 
> 
> ADGRIMES,
> 
> 
> I think I currently have the cable going into the receiver, and then recevier to TV... All through HDMI cables.



I'm sorry I don't have an answer for you, does anyone else have their setup all through HDMI's into the receiver and one into the tv??


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Craigster* /forum/post/17555848
> 
> 
> I just picked this system up this weekend.
> 
> Last night I kept hearing a noise that sounded like the system was trying to read a dvd, but it was having problems. I was watching TV, and had no disc in the drive.
> 
> Tonight, I kept hearing it and finally figured out the noise was behind me, so I checked the wireless receiver, and I'm hearing the fan on it ramp up and down, and it's quite noisy.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else notice this on their system? Or is mine having a problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



My receiver is placed right above everyones heads as they set and not even aimed towards the receiver(instead I have it flushed to the wall). I never, ever notice any sound coming from back there, even when I put my ear right next to it, sounds like you have a problem.


----------



## pfitzsi

I can cofirm 3 of the issues above - loud fan on rear unit, long delay in sound when changing channels, and awful center channel making vibrating noise. I can buy a new center channel to fix the last one, any ideas on the other issues?


----------



## Craigster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adgrimes* /forum/post/17578994
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have an answer for you, does anyone else have their setup all through HDMI's into the receiver and one into the tv??



I have mine setup like that currently. I have AT&T U-Verse for TV service. As well, I get one to two seconds of no sound when changing channels, or after skipping ahead while watching the DVR.

I'm also occasionally getting an audio drop out (no sound) for just under a second.


I'm going to try hooking my DVR up directly to the TV though HDMI and then run audio out to the Samsung receiver. I just need to get a coax to optical audio converter, I should have that later this week to see if it helps at all.


I'm going to call Samsung this week to see if they will swap out the rear wireless receiver, due to excessive noise from the fan.


----------



## YardleyFFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pfitzsi* /forum/post/17579048
> 
> 
> I can cofirm 3 of the issues above - loud fan on rear unit, long delay in sound when changing channels, and awful center channel making vibrating noise. I can buy a new center channel to fix the last one, any ideas on the other issues?



I couldn't take the center channel speaker anymore, so I replaced it with the one suggested by a previous poster, the klipsch cinema 8 center speaker. It's an improvement, not a great one, but a good one. Also the 3 second delay doesn't bother me as much as the sound just totally not coming back especially when watching DVR'd shows. It takes like a flip of the channel or rewinding a few minutes for the sound to eventally come back. So far more problems than good from this unit. I've also noticed that my remote doesn't respond when my unit goes into screensaver mode. I have a theory a lot of my other problems have to do with my hdmi not being 1.3. I just bought a new 1.3 hdmi but 2 of them I've had for a few years now, and I think they aren't 1.3. I would hope that explains my blockbuster still freezing all the time.


----------



## jamese777

Just to help with the documentation, I get the loud read speaker module fan noise about 5% of the time. Approximately 95% of the time that unit is silent.


----------



## warrenbbs

I get the fan noise when the volume level goes to 12 - always. I guess below that, the rear speakers aren't active.


----------



## adgrimes

I have ATT U-Verse connected to TV via HDMI and TV connected to receiver TOSLINK and I get a 1.2-1.5 second delay at most when flipping through channels...and only when I have the cable box set on surround sound


----------



## shelby77

I just picked this up at BB yesterday for $599! Was thrilled to see it on sale (unadvertised), as I was looking at this. I also just bought a XBR9, to be delivered next Sat. I'll be connecting all this to Dish satellite HD/DVR. Anyone have this Samsung connected to a Sony TV? I am a total noobie, so appreciate any tips. Those speaker stands look great.


----------



## Bobbythek

I really like this system. I bought it for my Bedroom and use it with Directv and an LG 60 inch. It works fine EXCEPT.... I get frequent audio drop outs of up to 5seconds or so when watching either live TV or something recorded on my HD DVR from DTV.


I am not speaking about the couple second drop out that occurs when switching channels or backing up a recording etc. That's annoying but I can live with that. However, when watching something and right in the middle I get a 5 second drop out it really is super annoying.


It's not my DTV receiver...as I have a set of wireless headphones and the drop doesn't occur using them & when I bypass the Samsung unit and go directly to the TV all is fine....I have switched HDMI cables, inputs etc... then I assumed I had a bad unit. I exchanged the receiver as well as the wireless unit.......got it home, set it up and after about 2 hours thought I had licked the issue...then here it comes and once it starts it seems to happen frequently within the same program.


Sometimes I can watch 2 hours or more without an issue and then bam...it happens. It happened last night 4 to 5 times in an hour broadcast. Since I exchanged the unit and still have the issue....I am lost. I would appreciate any help anyone can offer. I thought I would see the same issue here but I haven't so far.


Thanks!


Best,

Bobby


----------



## sknnksskn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bobbythek* /forum/post/17647667
> 
> 
> 
> However, when watching something and right in the middle I get a 5 second drop out it really is super annoying.



I have the same audio drop out problem. And I think the frequency of these dropouts has increased since the latest firmware update.


----------



## sknnksskn

Every time I power up the my 3252, it assumes that I want to watch a blue ray disk. So it spends 4-5 seconds trying to read the disk (even though there's no disk in the tray). And worse, many a times it doesn't switch back to HDMI1 (the input I was using before I shut down the box).


I would have expected it to remember the last used input and switch to it as soon as it comes up.


----------



## Craigster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sknnksskn* /forum/post/17650713
> 
> 
> I have the same audio drop out problem. And I think the frequency of these dropouts has increased since the latest firmware update.



Same problem here too, though I don't think they are quite as long as 5 seconds.

I've tried running the HDMI through the TV and then run digital audio out to the receiver and just run HDMI directly from the DVR to the receiver and still get it.


When I got my system the first thing I did was upgrade the firmware, so I can't compare what it would have done on the old version.


----------



## ndark

I have a couple of questions about this unit that I cannot seem to find an answer for. Hopefully I did not overlook the answers in this thread.


I am looking at buying this unit but there are a couple of things that concern me. I have read that the speaker wire has a proprietary connection. The run that I have to make is extremely long and will be up a wall and thru the attic. Will I be able to splice more wire so I can reach the speaker?


Also, due to the layout of my family room I will need to wire all speakers and will have no use for the wireless unit. I seem to remember a post talking about there not being connections on receiver for the rear speakers. Is that true?


And one final question. Is the WiFi feature built in or does it just come with the USB dongle?


Thanks for any help you guys can give me. I have been a longtime lurker on this board and this HTIB finally got me to sign up.


----------



## adgrimes

It comes with a dongle nark.

























MY receiver just started making this "wong wong wong" noise sounds like its trying to read a dvd and will NOT go off. Anytime the player is on it does this noise on any source. Has anyone come across this problem yet? Any solutions? I might have to send it in for repairs/replacement


----------



## adgrimes

there is no spot to plug in rear speakers in receiver.


Left the receiver on making that...it went away after 15 mins.


----------



## shelby77

I just purchased this system and got it hooked up to Sony XBR9 and Dish Sat. Everything is running through the receiver and was sounding great. Of course, the Dish guy leaves, and now the Dish receiver stops responding (connected on HDMI 1), and turns the TV and stereo on together. It stays only on 1 channel and then won't recognize the remote. I got it to work a couple of times by turning the receiver off and on a couple of times, so I am pretty sure the problem is in the receiver, or maybe the setup? I finally got so frustrated, I just bypassed the receiver all together short term and connected DISH to TV on another HDMI port. So I know the cable is good. Would I firmware upgrade fix this? Has anyone else had this problem? thanks. btw - the rear wireless speakers were working great right out of the box!


----------



## martins00

I too am having problems keeping the HDMI input when powering off unit and powering back on using my Harmony 890 remote. It loses its input setting and goes back to BD/DVD setting.


It's a real problem as my kids are only familiar with the Harmony 890 WATCH TV activity button. If that doesn't work, I'm getting calls all day long. What to do??


Would I be better off keeping the unit on 24/7?? then just powering off the TV.


----------



## chrisgriffith25

Seems like this is a similar problem. I'm using the Logitech Harmony One remote and it never gets the right input for HDMI1, HDMI2, DVI, and AUX. When I set up an activity using the Logitech software it allows me to select HDMI1, HDMI2, DVI, and AUX however regardless of which I choose when I press help on the remote it always ask of the minisystem input is set to AUX instead of the appropriate input. I'm sure this is a derivative of having to push the AUX button on the remote to cycle inputs other than B/D and Tuner. Anyone figure out any work arounds?


----------



## mrcjhnsn

B - I just bought this system and have the same issues with Audio drop out, and channel lag which didn't occur with my old system. This leads me to believe it is the new one. I am totally HDMI with my connections. I have two DVR's connected to either port, and the HDMI out from the unit connected to the TV. Has anyone figured out what this is yet? I saw a post here saying it may be the most recent update, has anyone been able to verify? I saw several posts here about the Harmony remotes, I have that issues as well, althought I think this is a logitec issue for them to work out since they write the scripts. Has anyone contacted logitec yet in regards to the input issues?


----------



## mrcjhnsn

Just to let everyone know. I just emailed Samsung regarding this issue as I am sure everyone who has this issue has done so already. I also looked on their website for the latest firmware, and it mentioned nothing about correcting this issue. the latest FM is dated 11-13-09. If I hear anythign I will post it here.


M


----------



## shelby77

My issue appears to be an IR issue between the Dish DVR and Sony XBR/Samsung Receiver. Dish is sending me a new UHF remote. What is weird though is that it works fine if I bypass the Samsung receiver and connect Sony TV directly to the Dish DVR via HDMI, but maybe it's too many IR singnals. Thought I would post this in case it might help someone else.


----------



## adgrimes

I know everyone is talking about the few other problems(IR problems, harmony remote problems) but my receiver is now randomly making the churning noise again! It costs $55 to send the receiver into samsung in for repair under warranty. They claim its 'shipping' and pay for the return shipping. And if you send the receiver and they don't find a problem with it? They charge you another fee(I think its like $65). I'm not sure if I should send it in becuase $55 one way shipping is quite expensive for a noise that is intermittent in my reciever.

Nobody has had this noise problem at all?!??


----------



## adgrimes

talked to chat support on the website, they helped fix the problem...here is what they told me to do.(note, you have to physically do this on the player not through remote)


Robert N: Let us try a reset on the Home Theater


Robert N: To reset your Samsung home theater system, follow the steps below:


Robert N: While NO DISC message appears on the display of the home theater, hold the [STOP] button for longer than 5 seconds. INITIALIZE appears on the display and all settings will return to the default values.


Robert N: Press the [POWER] button, the home theater has now been reset and will power on.


Robert N: Note: Using the RESET function will erase all stored settings. Do not use this unless necessary.


----------



## jdms33

A couple of people have also commented on the problem. I have HDMI from Cable box to BD and the from BD to TV.


Audio drops out at random for a few seconds and when I change channels the sound starts a few seconds after the picture is on. Also occassional get a message rear check which also causes audio dropouts - although this seems to happen is wireless receive is to close to sofa.


In terms of the dropouts I did send a note to Samsung as someone suggested - no idea why I did not think of that sooner. The answer was lame - suggested not using HDMI and/or sending in for repair.


I would also encourage anyone else having this problem to let them know.
http://www.samsung.com/us/info/contactus.html# 

email link on left under product support....


----------



## mrcjhnsn

Heard back from Samsung. They apparently didn't read my issue. They said the distance between speakers play a vital role in adjusting the delay. This has nothing to do with the audio drop out when changing channels or viewing a recording since the front speakers are physically attached. I could understand a drop out from the rear speakers because of the wireless connection, but all 5 speakers go silent. So, I am going to resubmit the issue. The battle rages on!


----------



## mrcjhnsn

I have resubmitted the audio drop issue to samsung. Below is what I sent them. Hopefully we will see some movement.


"This is my second submission on the same issue. Your response was unhelpful. Please look into this further. I am going to try to explain it more clearly. Here is your response:


We could see that the distance between the speakers play a vital role in adjusting the delay in getting the audio signals.


This has nothing to do with the audio drop out when changing channels or viewing a recording since the front speakers are physically attached. I could understand a drop out from the rear speakers because of the wireless connection, but all 5 speakers go silent for 3-5 seconds when powering on to my DVR, changing channels, or when starting a recording, or when hitting play after a pause on a recording or live TV. This is your unit, and this issue is becoming more prevalent with other customers. Check out this forum:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...165126&page=5& 


One user stated that it started with the recent update to the firmware. Since I have the newest firmware I think it should be revisited. Please help us!!!!"


----------



## mrcjhnsn

adgrimes - Sorry, not having that issue..at the moment anyway..;o)


----------



## New_member098

have you got any response from Samsung? I have same issue. please let me know.


----------



## New_member098

I have same audio drop issue while watching live local HD channels. I'm not talking about audio drop while changing the channels, I can live with that, but this is annoying when audio drop while watching the same channel. Anyone know the fix?


----------



## warrenbbs

Don't know if you guys with issues are aware, but there's a Samsung forum over at cnet where a Samsung rep regularly participates. I've had all the questions I've asked answered by him (not necessarily solved, but at least responsed to!).


It's here:
http://forums.cnet.com/samsung-forum/


----------



## adgrimes

my problem is back...ugh. The noise is back even after the reset. I am going to mail this receiver in to get it fixed...hopefully i dont end up with this audio drop out problems others are having.


----------



## PistolPete.

Hey guys. I picked up this system last week. It's great, but I'm having trouble connecting my Macbook to the system. I'd like to be able to play my iTunes and other media through the speakers. On my old speaker system I just hooked up my computer to the receiver using the headphone jacks on both the computer and system. Since the Samsung does not have a headphone jack, is there another way to do this??? Please help, I'm very disappointed that I can't figure this out.


----------



## adgrimes

use a rca red/white(2) to 1 cord and plug it in your audio accessories.......or if you have TOSlink connection use that for better sound quality.


----------



## mrcjhnsn

I heard back from Samsung and they said I need to send it for repair. I find that suspect since I read on a forum someone did that already, and it didn't help. I went out and bought some High speed HDMI cables that are capable of handling the new HDMI 1.3. This helped reduce the drop out issues when changing HD channels to about 1 second. However, there was still this issue of the 3-5 second video/audio drop out with SD (standard definition) channels. After poking around a bit more on the forums I found that I had a setting on my DVR's called 'SD override' this was set to 480i. I believe this setting upscales standard def channels to 480i. My DVR's are the Motorola QIP6416's, I changed this to 'off' and I now have the same response as with the HD channels. It is quite noticable. I tried this setting before purchasing the high speed cabling and there was no change. Although I feel I shouldn't have had to by more expensive cabling, I did this only because of the time I now have invested in this unit, with setup and configuration.


I feel the BD3252 doesn't like low quality cabling. I have come to the conclusion that these issues are two fold:


1. Since HD channels do not always broadcast in HD, the Samsung HT-BD3252 does not process the SD-480i upsacling, or the changing from 480i broadcasts, to HD broadcasts very well from the DVR unit. There are blackouts, video/audio dropout during the switching process. Perhaps this is code bug in the firmware. I also read a thread in another forum that these issues seemed to have cropped up after the last firmware update. Since my unit came with the latest firmware, I have no way to verify.


2. Since the Samsung unit recieves its signaling from the DVR, there maybe issues with the ouput processing of the information through the DDVR HDMI port. Since changing the SD setting on the DVR unit the dropouts are less severe, but still there, about 1-2 seconds.


This looks like an issue that no one is going to own, and correct anytime soon. Perhaps these issues will correct themselves over time with updates to our DVR boxes, and Samsung Units. In my opinion, I feel the only way to remove these issues if they are unbareable is to return the unit.


----------



## Abeverage

Ok, great forum stumbled on here looking for some answers for some difficulties, so I thought I would join and share what my setup is and try and find some solutions.


1st let me explain my setup.


I have the HT-BD3252 of course, a LN40B640 and a Motorola DCH6416 DVR/Cablebox.


It seemed like a pretty simple setup even though this is my first home theater setup I am tech savy (when it comes to computer especially). I did a HDMI from the DVR to the Samsung receiver than from the reciever to the TV.


I notice the 1-2 second delay as well. So what I am wondering is this the best setup? Will adding optical cables for the sound make a difference? Or would a different setup make a difference?


I also have noise from wireless speaker hub from the fan and it kicks on at 13, I have it right next to where I sit so unless the sound is turned up past 22 it is noticeable. So I took it back to BB for an exchange...guess what SAME THING! Does everyone have this problem or a few people? If its a few then it is defective, but if its more they should consider a recall.


Also I do not like the turn to AUX for the TV but again that might be the setup. I have discovered that by turning on the TV first and then the Player it will automatically go to HDMI1 where I have the TV hooked up so that is good.


I have done streaming from my computer and found that works pretty well other than always having to set that connect back up each time. Any suggestions?


Sure would be nice to find a universal remote control code too! LOL


Anyway I will keep an eye on this thread and help out where I can.


----------



## Redmen34

Great forum with a lot of good info. I have a question that I hope I can explain properly. I have by BD3252 hookup to my Samsung UN558000 LED TV. I have an HDMI cable running from the digital cable box to the BD3252 and them from the BD3252 to my TV so I when I watch TV I have the BD3252 set to HDMI 1.


Hopefully I am understanding this right but on some TV stations you are not able to change the sound mode (Stereo, Music, Movie, DPL II, Matrix, etc) because they are automatically broadcasting in full surround with sound coming from the rear speakers. However, some stations do not automatically do that and the BD3252 uses the stereo mode with no rear speakers. So if I want to have the rear speakers going then I have to choose music, movie, etc by pressing mode on the remote. The problem I am having is that this does not save the setting. I used to have a Samsung All-in-One with a DVD player and the setting would stay where i last had it. So now if I turn the channel or turn the unit off it goes back to the stereo mode with no rear speakers by default which gets annoying that I have to change it every time.


Any thoughts? Hopefully I explained so people can understand. Would using a digital optical cable for audio work better? Thanks.


----------



## shelby77

No answers, but I am also having similar issues and thought I'd post. I have DISH, XBR9, PS3 hooked up. TV/DISH connected to Samsung via HDMI 1, PS3 connected via HDMI 2. I am experiencing the audio delay when changing channels. Very annoying. I actually thought it was a DISH thing. I also just yesterday experienced the rear speaker hub buzzing! Geesh! I winded up turning the damn thing off - maybe it needs to rest? It's been on constantly for 3 weeks. I did do the firmware upgrade. I tried to register the unit, and it didn't like my SN. We got it on sale at BB for $599 (normally $799) - now I am wondering if this is why?? I also haven't figured out how to get the best surround sound for HD TV. - I toggle through the options, MOVIE, MUSIC... Any suggestions?


----------



## Bmin

I received this unit for Christmas and so far has been pretty impressed. It is in a small room hooked to the other Christmas present, Samsung 58b860 which I love. Everything works great aside from the network sharing on the HT-BD3252. It seems my PC shares but when I go to access them, it asks for a ID and PW. I punch in my pc id and pw and it just says incorrect, try again. I know it works because the TV sees the shares just fine and the HT-BD3252 sees the network, just no ID and password seems to work. Thoughts?


----------



## highdefdrifter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redmen34* /forum/post/17752851
> 
> 
> Hopefully I am understanding this right but on some TV stations you are not able to change the sound mode (Stereo, Music, Movie, DPL II, Matrix, etc) because they are automatically broadcasting in full surround with sound coming from the rear speakers. However, some stations do not automatically do that and the BD3252 uses the stereo mode with no rear speakers....
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Hopefully I explained so people can understand. Would using a digital optical cable for audio work better? Thanks.



As far as I can tell, this Samsung starts from scratch every time you turn it on, where stuff like Pro Logic is concerned. No settings are saved, so that's a convenience it lacks.


Those Pro Logic settings are available from Stereo sources only. In addition, some stations broadcasting in surround mode may not use the rear speakers at all or use them very little. There is no guarantee that a surround sound broadcast will be as good as a movie. Sometimes you just aren't going to hear much from the rear speakers- that's just the way it is.


That being the case, I don't think an optical cable will improve the situation, you will have the same sound.


----------



## d3c0n

I got the HT-BD3252 at Best Buy yesterday for $599, working well my with Samsung LN40B550.


----------



## RASCO1

I have most everything on my bd3252 working including netflix, pandora and youtube. The machine can see my network hard drive (a buffalo network drive) and I know the share is set up right. The Samsung does not see any of the movies or music sitting on the drive. Any ideas on how to get it to see the movies? Is it necessary to find a video server app to send movies to the Samsung?


----------



## highdefdrifter

I actually haven't tried the streaming thing yet, that's next on my list, but I did read something about it. I think it was on the Sears website, customer reviews, someone wrote that this particular model of the 3252 did not do PC streaming. I guess he contacted Samsung and they said there's another model which is the one that does it.


I don't know if that's true or not. I do know I've seen plenty of posts of people asking how to do it, but not many(if any) of people saying it's working. So maybe it is true.


I also know I had to knock the encryption level down a notch to get the wireless networking to work. Maybe you need to remove the password protection, if any, to get streaming to work?


----------



## 4theLuvofHD

They list the HT-BD1250 as PC streaming (people say it doesn't), but the BD3252 is the one that does.


----------



## adgrimes

neg you should just be able to explore the folders, w/o any apps...


----------



## mplang

I just got the HT-BD3252 system and today connected it to my samsung LN52A650A1F. Blu-Ray plays fine, but when connecting to my Sci-Fi box thru HDMI, and selecting HDMI1, the cable box goes in and out over HDMI. Signal, no signal, intermittent. Not just sound either. I can connect the cable box directly to the TV as I have done for the previous year with no issues. Blu-ray thru the system plays fine. But routing the cable box over HDMI thru the HT system causes the issues. No difference with Anynet on or off and Im frustrated. Any suggestions? Have tried different cables and each of the two HDMI inputs with no luck. Any direction would be greatly appreciated...



Mike


----------



## emtd99

I just got the 3252 for christmas from my wife and I am having someof the same problems as noted above. Let me start by detailing my set up. I have a Samsung 52" LCD and a digital HD cable box. I have a HDMI going from the cable box to the HDMI 1 on the back of the 3252, than a hdmi "out" to the hdmi "in" on the tv. I have the audio drop during channel change,but i can live with that. The biggest issue is that I can not get the rear speakers to work. The screen on the 3252 reads" rear check" even when I do the tone test as noted in the manual, nothing from the rear. The light on the wireless module upon power up flashes blue than goes to a steady red and while watching a blue ray dvd the 3252 continues to read "rear check"


I have spend the last 3 nights after work on the phone with tech support and still no luck.


Any having the same problem and any solutions?


Overall, the sound I do get in pretty decent considering the room is 15x19.


My last option is to return it to Sears.


Thank-you,


----------



## highdefdrifter

You didn't mention anything about plugging the wireless module(transmitter) into the back of the receiver. If you did plug it in, I'd remove it and reseat it.


That 'rear check' and red light mean you are not getting a signal from the receiver to the rear wireless module.


----------



## emtd99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *highdefdrifter* /forum/post/17815045
> 
> 
> You didn't mention anything about plugging the wireless module(transmitter) into the back of the receiver. If you did plug it in, I'd remove it and reseat it.
> 
> 
> That 'rear check' and red light mean you are not getting a signal from the receiver to the rear wireless module.




I am sorry, I do have it plugged in and have unplugged unti and reseated it with no results.


----------



## Abeverage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bmin* /forum/post/17793928
> 
> 
> I received this unit for Christmas and so far has been pretty impressed. It is in a small room hooked to the other Christmas present, Samsung 58b860 which I love. Everything works great aside from the network sharing on the HT-BD3252. It seems my PC shares but when I go to access them, it asks for a ID and PW. I punch in my pc id and pw and it just says incorrect, try again. I know it works because the TV sees the shares just fine and the HT-BD3252 sees the network, just no ID and password seems to work. Thoughts?



You might try creating a new user just for sharing, and then create a new share. Seems to be a bit wonky with the authentication.


----------



## Abeverage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3c0n* /forum/post/17794765
> 
> 
> I got the HT-BD3252 at Best Buy yesterday for $599, working well my with Samsung LN40B550.



Can you be little more descriptive? How do you have it connected do you have any other devices? It's nice that you have this setup but tell us more!


----------



## Abeverage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RASCO1* /forum/post/17797595
> 
> 
> I have most everything on my bd3252 working including netflix, pandora and youtube. The machine can see my network hard drive (a buffalo network drive) and I know the share is set up right. The Samsung does not see any of the movies or music sitting on the drive. Any ideas on how to get it to see the movies? Is it necessary to find a video server app to send movies to the Samsung?



I believe that they have to be DIVX movies and DIVX must be registered (in the menu). For the movies you have to work.


----------



## Abeverage

You need to reset the connection from the wireless unit to the Player it has to be off and have a code put in (it's in the manual and I can't remember off the top of my head). I took mine back because it was too noisy and had the same problem, I did a re-sync with the newer one and it worked (still makes fan noise though). Anyone else have a noisy fan?


----------



## Abeverage

BD3252 definitely does PC streaming I have done it.


----------



## seanc331

I like this system, it offers alot if you can figure out how to use it!

I only have one issue with it... I can't get my iPod to work with it, does anyone have any ideas on how resolve this??


----------



## shelby77

Discovered 1 more issue - last night while watching my first Blue-ray movie (brand new) it froze up 3 times in 2 hours. I pushed pause, play, nothing worked - it finally just continued on it's own after about 20 seconds. I was not watching B-Live online or anything. Just a straight disc right out of the newly wrapped box. On top that, it has also forgot my audio settings - I had my ipod working fine, then the next day, the audio would not work at all. Similar to the HDMI issue. Very frustrating!


----------



## highdefdrifter

So far my Ipod works fine, it's the older square Nano. I have Sirius plugged into the RCA input, that's working fine.


I've played several new Blu rays(Casino Royale, Wizard of Oz, Transformers 2 among them) and no pausing yet.


My issue is with streaming. I have the Samsung seeing my network, and I try to auto connect but no go. It doesn't give me anywhere to input my network password, so I guess I'm stuck right before that step. I'm using Win7 on my computer.


My next step is going to be to create a network with no password protection on the share folder. If that doesn't work I'll try manually entering IP addresses and so on.


----------



## Abeverage

I have found that doing a manual connection with IP address worked the best. I have two computers and only one of them shows up with the Auto connection. And then I found to that it only wants to connect to one share instead of multiple shares.


Has anyone else noticed the fan noise on the wireless speaker connector? I traded mine in and this one is worse so bad that I shut it off. NOT what I want to do with a $600 system. Going to try one more time this weekend and if that does not work Panasonic maybe in my future (although I love the Samsung TV's!)


----------



## highdefdrifter

The wireless receiver you mean? No noise out of that for me, I didn't even know it has a fan.


I get fan noise out of my tv(50" Panny S1), not noticeable past about 5-6 feet. I get fan noise out of the Samsung receiver, sometimes, and it's maybe a bit louder than the tv fan noise. Neither of them is detectable in my normal listening conditions, volume at 15 or above sitting ten feet away.


----------



## 4theLuvofHD

It appears that you have a fan noise even when returning the item for a new one. Maybe the placement of the amp is restricting the airflow causing the unit to need to ramp up. My amps fan does not turn on very much at all, and unless I am looking at it when it does, I would not know it was running. Strange, but I hope you figure it out, good luck!


----------



## Abeverage

So I took the whole system back in exchange for a new one and same thing with the fan of the wireless speaker receiver. So I thought hmm let's try some things, first I moved it into another room (currently everything is in a 12x12 den). Still has the fan noise.


Then I decided to take it apart and discovered something amazing it is not the fan making the (well not exactly) it is because of the inside case being metal there is a vibration that causes the noise. I was originally thinking of just replacing the fan as it is a simple two prong pc mini fan.


Instead I decided to disconnect the fan and ran it like that to check for heat issues (there is a sizeable heat sink in there). No real heat problems and I will only be using the speakers for movies or a great TV in 5.1 otherwise they are really not doing anything. I am disappointed that I need to do this but what else can you do? I am thinking of creating a sound dampening shroud to see if that helps.


I am still getting a speaker time delay when switching channels through my Cable/DVR and I am thinking of connecting a Digital sound cable to see if this eliminates this. Let you know this following weekend. Next up I am going to try the USB connections with a storage thumb drive and a mini USB hub (eventually I want to connect a storage device directly to it for home movies and music).



Don’t just post whines about this system I have found it to have several features (PC streaming, Netflix, BB, Pandora, YouTube) that when I went to exchange it for another brand they did not offer. Instead let’s find ways to make it work better with a little experimentation. Also don't just post "MINE WORKS GREAT I LOVE IT" tell us how you set it up or ask the Tech if you did not set yours up, so the rest of us can enjoy it or help others enjoy it as well!


I will keep you posted until I get the kinks worked out that I want if anyone is interested.


----------



## Abeverage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abeverage* /forum/post/17863240
> 
> 
> I am still getting a speaker time delay when switching channels through my Cable/DVR and I am thinking of connecting a Digital sound cable to see if this eliminates this. Let you know this following weekend. Next up I am going to try the USB connections with a storage thumb drive and a mini USB hub (eventually I want to connect a storage device directly to it for home movies and music).



I am wondering to if this might be a HDMI cable problem I currently have RocketFish Model: RF-G1160 4' cables which I was not overly impressed with (one did not want to fit correctly on the back of my TV). Feel free to post what kind of cables you are using so we can detirmine if this is a cable issue!


Eventually when I get more satisfaction with my setup I will post everything I have setup and changed and what components I have.


----------



## jrwaters1

I have had every problem that has been mentioned. I have called for assistance 7 times and they know less about the product than I do. I have figured most of it out and most everything is working. My one problem now is I cannot connect to my pc. I input a user name and then it wants a password and no mater what I enter it telles me that the username and or password is wrong, I have no password for my computer so I set one up to give it a try and no luck. I am running windows 7 and this should be a simple procedure. Has anyone been able to figure this out??


----------



## Abeverage

So how did you figure out how to resolve any of the other issues? What kind of setup do you have?


When you first set up your Windows 7 you did not set a password for the admin account? Since Windows 7 is so new do you have another computer to try this on? Are you able to connect to the Internet if you are able to get to Blockbuster and can view a trailer then yes. Have you created a shared folder? Try creating a new user account with a password, although with Windows 7 who knows there may be a security feature that either needs to be modified or turned off.


----------



## jrwaters1

I have been working on computers etc for forty years and have never spent so much time on any one thing without fixing it. This thing has been a struggle. Yes all the connections were easy and yes the machine has a lot of features and support is in America and they speak good English and they don't know anything about how the machine works or how it should work. They can read from the manual but most of them don't know why or how any of it works. The logic or lack of logic of the menu,. Remote and functions of the machine is a total nuisance. The poor wireless system with a lack of internal memory and it goes on and on.

I have been talking to a lot of people and we were all having some of the same problems. Not a Single person that I have talked to, running Windows 7, has been able to stream from their PC. Quotes from Samsung Support. The machine won't do that, It is a Microsoft problem, Just don't enter a password and so it went.. Some of the good features are that it sounds better than a TV, (someone said) and after a time it connects to You Tube good if it doesn't lose the network settings. I have a top end Samsung TV and I'm not so sure it sounds better than every TV.

The final straw happened last night. I am watching the National Championship game on my big flat panel and my NEW 14 DAY OLD home theater and the sound starts dropping in an out every few minutes. ( I thought I had fixed this problem on day two) A few people I talked to had this problem and sent the machine in for repairs and it came back still doing it.) I have had too much of this thing. I returned it this morning and boy do I feel GOOD.


----------



## Abeverage

I have considered doing this myself but honestly I did not see another product worthy of what I wanted. Did you get a different HT? Today I am going to change some connections and add an Audio cable see if we get any changes. As far as audio dropout I have not had that at all just a delay which I am positive is a cabling problem. Oh well.


----------



## 4theLuvofHD

I have found this unit to be satisfatory, but it does have several quirks. I wish I could work it out.


----------



## weisoren

I have been streaming fine w/ XP, but just ordered a new cpu w/ Windows 7. Is the system unable to connect to a windows 7 computer? I currently only stream from Netflix. Will this be a problem?


----------



## highdefdrifter

I can go online with this Samsung just fine on my FIOS wireless connection(Netflix/Pandora/etc). The 'streaming' I'm working on is the PC to Samsung part.


----------



## shelby77

I have been trying to get this unit to work with the PC streaming to work and XP. I had it working fine with Netflix & U-tube. But it kept losing the network info everytime I tried to have it connect to my shared media folders. I finally got it to see them my other PC's, but it could not read any files, and then lost the network, and asked me for a password. Ridiculous. I have a similar feature on my PS3, and it works fine. I am about to give up on the file streaming via this unit, and just stick to this for the Netflix/U-tube/ipod - and blu-ray - but it is still very flaky. I tried loading a disc in yesterday - didn't recognize it until I turned the whole unit off and turned it back on again. I have found that it will hang unless I turn on my HDTV, Sat DISH box, and finally the Samsung BD3252 *last*. If I don't turn it on last, it might not recognize the HDMI 1 at all, and then won't see the Dish Sat box. I am really hoping a firmware upgrade will come out to address all this.


----------



## adgrimes

Ok, I have been a little busy with work lately but I did receive my receiver back from the manufacturer and they fixed the churning noise that was coming from inside the box(read previous posts for more in depth description). On the service ticket the tech just wrote "replaced electrical component" so I still dont know what the real problem was. I hooked everything and it all works like a charm again..or so I thought.


While the receiver was away I upgraded to windows 7 Professional 64 bit. Now like every other person running windows 7 I cannot get passed the "username, password" part of log-in on the 3252. WinXP ran it great, when I had it. I see that Highdefdrifter is having this same problem. Did setting up a second network and manually connecting to the IP address work? JRWaters, have you had any luck with connecting through windows 7?


JRWaters, also question, when the sound goes out, its on ALL the speakers?


EMTD99, It sounds like a faulty transmitter, I'd try and see if samsung would send one out to you for free before packing the whole system up for an exchange(if there is still enough days on the receipt for an exchange to try both routes...)


Everyone complains about the noise coming from the rear transmitter. Exchanging doesn't matter so on, so on. Well I'm wondering, is there anyone else out there that does NOT have this problem? Because I get 0 noise from it at all and its 3 feet from my head and 6 feet maximum at all times.


----------



## weisoren

I get 0 noise from my rear wireless thingy.


Does anyone use Netflix wirelessy w/ Windows 7? I am scared to switch to my new computer!


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weisoren* /forum/post/17904770
> 
> 
> I get 0 noise from my rear wireless thingy.
> 
> 
> Does anyone use Netflix wirelessy w/ Windows 7? I am scared to switch to my new computer!



I don't see why you'd have a problem unless you have your Internet running directly through your computer and your sharing it to your devices via windows 7. My Internet modem is a wireless router as well so I just connect via wireless.


----------



## adgrimes

I noticed something while watching tv last night, there were a few people complaining about audio dropouts every few minutes. Well I figured out when I switch my cable box audio(in the options) from stereo to surround sound randomly it will give audio drops but the sound quality is much much nicer AND whenever I channel flip it has that audio drop for about 5 seconds. This only does it if the program is also broadcasted in 5.1 though. So my suggestion for everyone is to play with their options and leave it on stereo unless its a program broadcasted in 5.1 and only then if you want to get the full quality of your speakers.


----------



## etaoin shrdlu

I apologize for the stupid question, but can the HT-BD3252 be configured to use the built-in speakers of the TV (in this case, a Samsung UN46B8500) instead of the wired front speakers? The reason is that the TV and player need to go on a cart that will be moved around the front of the room. I don't want to deal with wires to the front speakers. Fortunately, the back speakers are wireless, so there is no problem there.


----------



## Abeverage

Ok so here is my setup so far and I am much happier.


Recap

LN40B640 40'' LCD

HT-BD3252

Motorola Cable/DVR


I have one HDMI cable connect from the out of the HT to HDMI 1 on the TV then I have the Cable/DVR plugged into HDMI 3 (the connectors are tough to fit in and that one was easy)I think that I need new 1.3HDMI cables (that is next on the list).


I setup this time with a with a fiber optic audio cable "HEY NO CUTOUT!" yeah so that made a difference but then all I had was 2.1 stereo WTF? I started fiddling with my remote and wow the mode button brought back the 5.1.


Gonna fiddle some more with better HDMI cables and running them either to the TV directly or through the HT.


Still so not impressed with the PC streaming. I set it up and first thing was able to stream all kinds of stuff. Close out of it and the settings are gone! SUCK and then tried to ad them back nope no can do... LAME they need to fix that.


Later for now


----------



## BIG ACH

Hey guys, interesting thread.


I'm interested in purchasing this home theater system, but my only question is:


Can I switch the front tower speakers, connect them to the wireless module and use them as my rear speakers, and then put my rear speakers in the front and connect them directly to the receiver?


I understand that the tower speakers are slightly stronger than the provided rear spearkers, but would it be physically possible to do so and have the system still function?


I know that I can purchase speaker stands for the rear speakers, but I really would rather just swtich whats provided.


Has anyone tried that?


Thanks all!


----------



## compass42

I just bought this setup this weekend.


BIG ACH, I can't see a reason why it wouldn't work, certainly I don't see anything in the setup that would prevent it. Might not sound great.


I don't see any way feasible to convince the system to use the speakers in the TV etaoin. I'm not sure I'd see the point of having a HT if you did that. Maybe you'd be better off with a soundbar connected to the TV? I got a WS1G free with the TV I just purchased, and it's not great, but the soundbar goes to the TV and the sub is wireless and it's a big improvement over the TV speakers, but was lacking for movies, hence I got the 3252.


----------



## BIG ACH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *compass42* /forum/post/17994301
> 
> 
> I just bought this setup this weekend.
> 
> 
> BIG ACH, I can't see a reason why it wouldn't work, certainly I don't see anything in the setup that would prevent it. Might not sound great.
> 
> 
> I don't see any way feasible to convince the system to use the speakers in the TV etaoin. I'm not sure I'd see the point of having a HT if you did that. Maybe you'd be better off with a soundbar connected to the TV? I got a WS1G free with the TV I just purchased, and it's not great, but the soundbar goes to the TV and the sub is wireless and it's a big improvement over the TV speakers, but was lacking for movies, hence I got the 3252.




Hey thanks a lot for answering my question. I just wanted to make sure that there wasn't something like different connections/wires for the front and rear speakers.

If I can switch the speakers I will definitely get it!


----------



## kevlo9

I picked this system up a couple weeks ago from HHGREGG ($500).


So far I'm very impressed...Blu ray discs look/sound great! Also, I really like the Netflix feature and it works very well. The YouTUbe feature is pretty worthless and a pain to use. I haven't used the Blockbuster feature as it's very pricey to rent/buy movies.


The system looks very nice. Be warned that the finish on the speakers is a dust magnet!


The rear speakers do make some wierd sounds from time to time and even seem to get some interfence. What I do is switch off the wireless module unless I'm watching a movie...no more issues.


The 5 second audio dropout when switching channels and fast fowarding/rewinding on my DVR is a bit annoying, but already getting used to it.


I haven't been able to stream anything from my PC (XP), but since the system will play xvid/divx files I just burn them to a disc or put them on a USB drive and it works great (just don't keep the files paused too long).


It's so nice just having 1 HDMI cable running to my TV!!!!


For the price it is a very nice all in one!


----------



## kevlo9

So as you can read in my post above I've had this system for a couple weeks with no problems.


Last night I watched Watchmen with no problems.


This morning as I tunrned the unit on it started flashing between static to the menu back to static repeatedly every other second? I noticed as it switched to the static screen it would display the resoultion in the top corner and I could still navigate the menus and play a bluray disc but the switching still continued.


I have an HDMI cable running from my TV to the unit and an HDMI cable running from the cable box to the unit.


Before this morning I have not had any issues (like this).


Any ideas?


Thanks.


----------



## kevlo9

So I unplugged the unit and let it sit yesterday for the entire day I came home last night and powered it on and everything worked fine.


Strange, but glad it's working OK.










Fingers crossed for now.


----------



## Abeverage

You might have over-heated it I noticed it does get warm!


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adgrimes* /forum/post/17920612
> 
> 
> I noticed something while watching tv last night, there were a few people complaining about audio dropouts every few minutes. Well I figured out when I switch my cable box audio(in the options) from stereo to surround sound randomly it will give audio drops but the sound quality is much much nicer AND whenever I channel flip it has that audio drop for about 5 seconds. This only does it if the program is also broadcasted in 5.1 though. So my suggestion for everyone is to play with their options and leave it on stereo unless its a program broadcasted in 5.1 and only then if you want to get the full quality of your speakers.



I hooked my cable box up directly to my player and left my cable box on surround sound....it seems to cut down on the lag by about half, has anyone else experimented w/ this?


----------



## 4theLuvofHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adgrimes* /forum/post/18037559
> 
> 
> I hooked my cable box up directly to my player and left my cable box on surround sound....it seems to cut down on the lag by about half, has anyone else experimented w/ this?



Yes, with optical it seems to reduce the delay to a very reasonable level, but with HDMI the sounds is delayed for 5-10 seconds. Not a real big deal but should be address by Samsung. If you were to connect using the optical it would be fine for the time being, as cable boxes do not pass HD sound anyway.


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4theLuvofHD* /forum/post/18040960
> 
> 
> Yes, with optical it seems to reduce the delay to a very reasonable level, but with HDMI the sounds is delayed for 5-10 seconds. Not a real big deal but should be address by Samsung. If you were to connect using the optical it would be fine for the time being, as cable boxes do not pass HD sound anyway.



odd, my optical was good, but when connected directly via hdmi to the receiver it honestly seems even better....


----------



## blue702

I just purchased a new system. My first complete set-up. I have a few questions for some AV wizards. First of all I have a Samsung UN40B7000 LED TV connected to the Samsung HT-BD3252. Couple things that boggle me. I connected the two together with a version 1.3 HDMI cable. Connected to HDMI/DVI port 1 input on the tv and connected the other end to the output HDMI on the theater. I can't receive any sound from the tv to the theater system. I called tech support and they said I would need to connect an optical cable. I did and it works, but is this really how that it's to work? The instruction manual says nothing of the sort. Wouldn't the HDMI cable supply audio too? I also get the delay on changing channel. I have read the previous posts and don't know what to make of that. Next question I know how to link the Samsung TV and Samsung theater together using the any+ thing, but why does it let you shut them both off with one button push and you can't have them both power on with one button push. Seems silly to me that you have to go through the menu to get the theater to turn on every time you turn on the tv. Next question I got a free Samsung HT-WS1 with my system. Where can I plug it in at? I can't use the optical since it's plugged into the theater, the tv has no analog AV out's and the theater has no analog out's. So I have a VCR connected to the HT-WS1 and just ran the av cables to it. Sorta overkill for it, but I don't know where else I could connect it. The HT-WS1 has an AV or optical. My Toshiba DVR620 is connected to the theater via HDMI and I ran the AV cables to the HT-WS1, but I'm losing the digital ability to the HT-WS1 because it will only work using the optical cable and the Toshiba DVR620 has no optical port. So I have a real fancy speaker system only using analog for a VCR







and since there is no optical connection I'm not even getting the digital, but I don't that would work on the VCR part anyway. Last question anybody trust the Samsung BD setting? I have it turned on, but wonder if I'm getting cheated out of what could be better video and audio. Feel free to pm me.


----------



## Pacbellguy

My setup would work better where the speaker stands be in the rear of the room... would that work or are the taller speakers different than what is used for the rears?


----------



## blue702

I use the tall ones to the rear with no problem. They are the same speakers as the oem rears just no tall stands. Does your optical port seem loose? My optical cable seems firm but the whole outlet giggles. No interuption in audio when I giggle it though.


----------



## kdc581

I got my BD 3252 back in december. Its been a relatively good experience so far. I'm not great with computers/tech but I try my best. I have almost everything working with only a few relative problems. I have a samsung BD-3253 connected to a samsung LN40A5503F using an HDMI cable. I have a scientific atlanta HDDVR box connected to the BD3252 with an HDMI cable, and wii hooked to the tv for picture and then to the reciever sepately for sound. I have the rear speakers working. I have the BD3252 logged onto my wireless router I have netfilx working and pandora


I'll start with a little problem, everyonce and a while the BD3252 says "rear check" on its dislplay and all the sound will go out for a second and come back. Its really random doesn't happen all the time, but is annoying. I don't want to mess with anything unless I think I can fix it (it was honestly a struggle to get the wireless working and setting everything up I'm afraid to screw anything up). Is it just interence? I have the wireless receiver under a wood/glass top table behind a couch. Is it worth trying to pull out the wireless card for the speakers or trying to re-enter the code in for the wireless speakers or should I just chalk it up to interence and not touch it?


next problem is I can't get it to work for youtube or blockbuster, I have netflix working, and pandora. when I try to use the blockbuster it tells me "thank you for your interest in Blockbuster OnDemand, but the service is presently only available in the united states" and all I can do is exit. I'm located in western NY and when I did the set up, there's no way I put anything else.


when I try to use youtube it starts to load something then says failed to authenticate youtube server. why does all my other stuff work-netflix streaming and pandora and BD-Live but not these things?


Is it becasue I've never done a firmware update? I read some reviews on best buys's website and a lot of them said if you update the firmware it can casue the system to crash and all sorts of crazy stuff and that you'd have to send it away forever (some real horror stories) and I figured half working fine is better than nothing. Does anyone know if the firmware update is safe?


Finally I want to ask what the advantages are to streaming from you p.c.? does that mean you can project your computer's monitor onto the tv through the receiver (I can do this by connecting a HDMI cable from my computer to the tv, but wireless would be awesome). Or is just for playing select things through the receiver like divx files and the like, or something else entirely I'm just not understanding? Is it so you can access the files on your computer and play them?


----------



## adgrimes

kdc i'm not compute expert by any means I only know a tid of this and a tad of that but I have kept my firmware up to date and had 0 problems.


----------



## esoterra

I picked up this model & Samsungs' PN50B550T2F last week. I had Dish come out yesterday and upgrade my receivers to HD and I finally put everything together last night. Everything works, looks & sounds great. I had a 32" box Sony for the last 6 years. I also have Apple TV hooked up and an original X-Box 360. I had to use the component cables from the X-Box to the TV and digital audio from the X-Box to the HT.


My only misconception was that I thought I could run all of my HDMI & component cables to the TV and they would carry the audio signal to the HT. Not the case, so I have used up the two HDMI slots on my HT with my HD DVR and Apple TV. What do I do with the three open HDMI slots on the TV if I have no way to get audio from them to the surround?


My next task is to explain the remotes to the family. I can't find a code to make the Dish remote control the HT. The HT has auto off when the TV is turned off with the Anynet setting, but it does not have auto on when the TV is turned on. This would be good to add as a firmware update because I could just turn the TV on and not have to pick up another remote for the HT. Or I just need to find a code for the Dish remote.


Sorry for the rambling. I've been up all night and I'm really excited. By the way, when I cranked up the Xbox through surround my 2 1/2 year old who was standing next to me took off running. She is now watching Super-Hero Squad from the Apple TV.


----------



## weisoren

Isit possible to replace one of the speakers (E.g Center ). My center speak lately has been losing voice and lowring its volume for a second or 2 and it is quite annoying. I am debating if i should return the speaker, or just buy an upgraded center. I know the wire is prop to SAMSUNG, but if i use the same wire and plug it into a new speaker w. the red/black holes in the back, will it work?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## adgrimes

I too now have this fan noise everyone talks about. And it is quite annoying. When I study the fan it seems to be constantly on but having like a power flux in it. It makes the whirring noise then winds down then does the whirring noise again...the blue light you can see behind the fan pulsates a little bit with the fan noise. Anyone get any feedback from samsung about this????


----------



## 97vobra

I did a search on this thread and noticed someone was having some vibrating issues with the center channel. The problem I'm having is with the two tallboy left/right front speakers.


The plastic casing is resonating and vibrating at certain frequencies. It's super annoying and just a poor design. I was able to improve that a bit by tightening the screws on the back that hold the plastic front on.


I sent an e-mail to Samsung to see if they can replace the speakers or do something else for me. I have a feeling it's just a bad design though. It's pretty unacceptable for something that was $750 (even though that's considered cheap compared to high end audio components).


Has anyone else had this issue and done anything to fix it? I was thinking of using Dynamat all over the inside of the plastic casing of tower speakers to absorb some of that resonance.


----------



## etaoin shrdlu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *97vobra* /forum/post/18432979
> 
> 
> I did a search on this thread and noticed someone was having some vibrating issues with the center channel. The problem I'm having is with the two tallboy left/right front speakers. ...



I have exactly this problem, too. I spent a fruitless half-hour with Samsung on the phone and got no answers at all. You are right that the screws on the front speaker need to be tightened up. I tried swapping the smaller rear (surround) speakers for the front ones and the problem went away, so I blamed the front speakers.


I wonder if you would be willing to try swapping speakers (front rear) and see if that changes things.


----------



## 97vobra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *etaoin shrdlu* /forum/post/18585165
> 
> 
> I have exactly this problem, too. I spent a fruitless half-hour with Samsung on the phone and got no answers at all. You are right that the screws on the front speaker need to be tightened up. I tried swapping the smaller rear (surround) speakers for the front ones and the problem went away, so I blamed the front speakers.
> 
> 
> I wonder if you would be willing to try swapping speakers (front rear) and see if that changes things.



I actually fixed the problem with mine. I purchased some Dynamat Xtreme and insulated the lower half of the tall-boy speakers. I did both the inside of the housing itself and the backside of the front cover. Give that a shot. I think you'll be happy with the results.


----------



## adgrimes

seriously has anyone been able to stream from a windows 7 pc to the player? So frustrating!!!!


Oh and just wondering, anyone with Vista get it to work either?


----------



## highdefdrifter

I was able to steam music, didn't try movies, from my wireless Win7 RC computer to my 3252. Created a Homegroup, then just had to enter the password on the Samsung.


Then I upgraded to Win7, doing a full format and reinstall. Now I'm having trouble too. I can't get the Samsung to see an available computer. I'm pretty sure I just haven't set things up right, since it worked before. I figure the final version of Win7 has something different in networking than the release candidate. Now I only have to figure out what it is, haha.


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *highdefdrifter* /forum/post/18669529
> 
> 
> I was able to steam music, didn't try movies, from my wireless Win7 RC computer to my 3252. Created a Homegroup, then just had to enter the password on the Samsung.
> 
> 
> Then I upgraded to Win7, doing a full format and reinstall. Now I'm having trouble too. I can't get the Samsung to see an available computer. I'm pretty sure I just haven't set things up right, since it worked before. I figure the final version of Win7 has something different in networking than the release candidate. Now I only have to figure out what it is, haha.



I have the final version 64bit. I can find the computer but cannot get it to establish a connection. And now my 360 media extender gets all glitchy with windows 7(known problem, alot of people are finding many different causes for it)


----------



## kazimierz

I recently sent the following e-mail to Samsung regarding this system:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------


This is my third Samsung Home Theater system, each being progressively more expensive. It is connected to an lnt5265fx/xaa. It is set up with the wireless receiver that came with the unit.


I am constantly bombarded with "Rear Chk" problems from my system! I did with my previous two Non-BD Home Theaters, and now THIS ONE as well. I have my system connected to a record player, which is connected to the AUX plug. It cannot play in "Stereo", as that is a guarantee for a "Rear Chk" problem every 10 seconds or so, which cuts out sound. I'm not interested in using "Matrix", but that appears to be the only solution. But don't worry! It's not just the record player! When watching TV, I will get Rear Chk problems. I'll get them when playing XBOX 360. And, here's the best part: When I have the system set to Matrix (the only thing that seems to work), and switch to a different input, it's no longer set to Matrix, and i have to change it again. Same problem when turning it off and back on.


This is completely unacceptable! How long are you going to keep selling this garbage? I've been complaining about my systems for a very long time, and judging from the internet, so have others! I spent nearly $5000 on my TV new, I've spend hundreds on my previous home theaters, and now $800 for this newest one. For what? To get infuriated every f*cking time I want to use it?


Another common issue is to be watching TV, or a movie, or listening to a record, and have the audio suddenly turn very loud and scratchy, then return to normal. Excellent, it's a wonderful way to reflect on the huge investment i've made in my Samsung products.


But that's not all! Like my old home theaters, this one will occasionally turn my TV screen blue, and give me an "unsupported mode" or other message. The solution being to turn my TV off then back on. This is always appreciated, especially during sporting events.


As a bonus, or maybe just to spite me, the home theater's power button is now 50/50 for whether it will work or not. Sometimes it will turn the system on/off, sometimes no matter how many times i tap it, it won't. Fun!


Luckily my two Samsung computer monitors are working fine. But it's little consolation. I want a solution to this. I am sick and tired of being put through the wringer with your "customer support" nonsense. FIX these problems!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------


I am at wits end. Holding the power button down when the system is off does not reset it, the red power light just flickers momentarily, and nothing is shown on the screen.


Holding the power button down when the system is on, without a disk, simply makes Rear Chk show up. Yes, every time i turn it on, I get Rear Chk. I set it to Matrix. No Disk is showing alternatively with BD/Disk or whatever. If i hold down the power button, it shows me Rear Chk.


This is unbelievable. I'm sick and tired of Samsung products.


----------



## adgrimes

just saw that samsung released a new firmware version(june 11th, fw vs 1004.2). Will be updating tonight and hopefully the win7/vista sharing will be better. Another thing I noticed was problems sometimes playing avi files it would stutter sometimes. The player has many great things but a few things dragging it down


----------



## jamese777

I'm still having major problems with center speaker drop outs. When I turn the volume way up, that seems to correct the problem sometimes but it always returns. Will simply replacing the center speaker with a higher quality speaker correct the problem or are the drop outs more likely to be a problem with the unit itself and not the speaker?

Thanks for any assistance anyone can give.


----------



## adgrimes

have you tried the ASC? Or adjusting your feet/db? I would try a different speaker then see if your still having the problem, if there is a problem you will no if its the receiver and if not the speaker.


----------



## offthecha1n

I couldnt see an anwser for this so I hope someone can help.

I have windows 7 and a samsung bd3252 home theater. I am trying to stream movies form the pc to the player, The samsung shows the name of my pc so It knows its there, but it wont show any files. If I click on "my pc name" it will prompt be for pc's user name and then password. Not sure what that is or if that even gas anyting to do with finding my files


----------



## adgrimes

I got win7 streaming to work read the manual i guess only MP3, JPEG, DIVX, MKV AND MP4 CONTENT are compatible content(on my xp i thought it was much more). I went to the folder i wanted to share and made sure i was sharing it completely. Then I headed to control panel and went to the firewall and firewall rules. I clicked advance firewall and added rules for inbound and outbound connections. I made a custom rule to allow the ip of the bluray player to be allowed both on inbound and outbound connections. To find your ip for your bluray simply go to your network router(i have a linksys). Click status and local network then dhcp local client list. It should show everything connected to your network(for me everything was labeled BUT the blu-ray player). I then went on my blu-ray and clicked the network search, manual, entered in the local ip of the computer, the shared folder name(i.e. My Documents), my PC's username, and my PC's password(i had to create one because it wasn't working without it). The MP3's work great again. I tried the MKV format in HD and its stuttering really bad. I will tried wired next and different formats. I definitely am not getting it to work with .wmv though.


----------



## adgrimes

Ok so i switched to to be all wired. That switched adapters on my computer so it was re-assigned a IP so i had to change it again. Tried streaming the first movie that was stuttering(audio and video). Audio was fixed the video on the other hand was still not perfect, it still had a slower framerate than was meant to be. Granted this was a 1080P "Hd-DVD" demo that I found online. Just to switch things up I tried streaming a 720P video(a x264 format and ended in .mkv). It worked flawlessly! I wonder why more formats aren't supported but are supported when used via usb?


Back to wireless again(when i say wireless I PC to router, and blu ray to router). My wired network is standard 100mbps.


Well wireless stutters again. I also had to turn bluray player off and on again to get it to connect back to wireless network.


When I'm bored I'll try different things like bluray wired, and pc wireless and vice versa. Hope this has helped everyone a little bit!


----------



## jagsvm

I have Samsung HT-BD3252 but I don't have its remote. Since I have the latest Samsung TV (LN46C630) with Anynet+ feature, I am able use my TV remote to control most of the functions of BD3252.


There is just one thing that I can not figure out. How do I switch the inputs (BD/DVD ➞ D.IN ➞ AUX ➞ HDMI 1 ➞ HDMI 2 ➞ FM) using a my Samsung TV remote or with a universal remote like DirecTV and Dish Network DVR remote?


Currently, I have to go the unit and use its top panel "Func" button to switch the inputs. Also, even if I had BD3252's remote, the User Manual has no mention that you can switch input using the remote.


Anyone knows anything?


Thanks.


----------



## krs

Sounds like a nightmare, overall.


----------



## adgrimes

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jagsvm* 
I have Samsung HT-BD3252 but I don't have its remote. Since I have the latest Samsung TV (LN46C630) with Anynet+ feature, I am able use my TV remote to control most of the functions of BD3252.


There is just one thing that I can not figure out. How do I switch the inputs (BD/DVD ➞ D.IN ➞ AUX ➞ HDMI 1 ➞ HDMI 2 ➞ FM) using a my Samsung TV remote or with a universal remote like DirecTV and Dish Network DVR remote?


Currently, I have to go the unit and use its top panel "Func" button to switch the inputs. Also, even if I had BD3252's remote, the User Manual has no mention that you can switch input using the remote.


Anyone knows anything?


Thanks.
I know the product is discontinued but have you tried the service line(open 9am-9pm EST) 1-800-726-7864 see if you can have a replacement sent to you? I recently updated to firmware vs 1005 and about a week later I was watching a video via USB and it froze in the middle. I turned the player off and on again and it was stuck on the "load" screen on the BD player and on the tv screen it was Blue Bubbly screen. Even after I tried a hard reset it still was stuck on the "load" screen. My other sources(HDMI 1,2, D IN) still worked just not the bluray discplayer and the internet apps/usb/ipod. I called the support line and one of the telephone operators from pakistan or india answered. She was extremely helpful set up a service ticket and my warranty was a month past expiration. She extended my player for another year free of charge and samsung paid to ship it to the nearest service center(west coast). If they cant fix it they are going to replace it with a comparable model since this one is now discontinued. I'm hoping I get a new one


----------



## 97vobra

Has anyone experienced issues with updating the firmware? Mine still has version 1001.3, and when I use the Internet update feature it tells me I have the latest version which I obviously don't. Version 1005.0 is the most current according to the Samsung download page.


I've tried the USB update method from the website, and it never prompts to update after inserting the drive like it's supposed to. It recognizes that there is a drive plugged in, but it never sees that there is a firmware update file (RUF file) on the drive. The only thing I haven't tried doing is resetting the player and trying a different USB flash drive. I will try those two things tonight, but I am not optimistic about it. I even tried both the FAT32 and FAT file systems on my flash drive just to see if it was sensitive to the formatting on the drive, but neither produced a successful result.


I've chatted with the Samsung "technical support" agents via Live Chat twice, and I may as well be chatting with a 5 year old. They are absolutely no help and do not seem to have any knowledge or troubleshooting information on the product.


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *97vobra* /forum/post/19490702
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced issues with updating the firmware? Mine still has version 1001.3, and when I use the Internet update feature it tells me I have the latest version which I obviously don't. Version 1005.0 is the most current according to the Samsung download page.
> 
> 
> I've tried the USB update method from the website, and it never prompts to update after inserting the drive like it's supposed to. It recognizes that there is a drive plugged in, but it never sees that there is a firmware update file (RUF file) on the drive. The only thing I haven't tried doing is resetting the player and trying a different USB flash drive. I will try those two things tonight, but I am not optimistic about it. I even tried both the FAT32 and FAT file systems on my flash drive just to see if it was sensitive to the formatting on the drive, but neither produced a successful result.
> 
> 
> I've chatted with the Samsung "technical support" agents via Live Chat twice, and I may as well be chatting with a 5 year old. They are absolutely no help and do not seem to have any knowledge or troubleshooting information on the product.



I believe I had FAT32 system I believe but I would have the bluray player turned OFF insert the .ruf file and then turn it on, it should ask you to upgrade the player.


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adgrimes* /forum/post/19480689
> 
> 
> I know the product is discontinued but have you tried the service line(open 9am-9pm EST) 1-800-726-7864 see if you can have a replacement sent to you? I recently updated to firmware vs 1005 and about a week later I was watching a video via USB and it froze in the middle. I turned the player off and on again and it was stuck on the "load" screen on the BD player and on the tv screen it was Blue Bubbly screen. Even after I tried a hard reset it still was stuck on the "load" screen. My other sources(HDMI 1,2, D IN) still worked just not the bluray discplayer and the internet apps/usb/ipod. I called the support line and one of the telephone operators from pakistan or india answered. She was extremely helpful set up a service ticket and my warranty was a month past expiration. She extended my player for another year free of charge and samsung paid to ship it to the nearest service center(west coast). If they cant fix it they are going to replace it with a comparable model since this one is now discontinued. I'm hoping I get a new one



**UPDATE**

They replaced the main board inside and it works like a champ now, thanks samsung!


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adgrimes* /forum/post/19493833
> 
> 
> I believe I had FAT32 system I believe but I would have the bluray player turned OFF insert the .ruf file and then turn it on, it should ask you to upgrade the player.



I was slightly wrong on upgrading, figured that out when upgrading to 1008. Also answering some questions on samsung's website for this product...alot of stupid questions on there!


First, reset your system by turning off the power and holding the STOP button for atleast 5 seconds. Download the Firmware update and save to a USB Drive. Power on the BD Player and then plug the USB Drive into the front.


This will work if you are having troubles upgrading and it is telling you that your system is already up to date if it obviously isn't.


Also, I have had an issue with the wireless receiver module(SWA-4000) loosing connectivity with the receiver. I had read the instructions on how to reset the connection:


"If the main unit doesn't make wireless connection, the system needs ID Setting between the main unit and wireless receiver module. With the main unit turned off, press the remote control's number buttons "0" "1" "3" "5" and the main unit will turn on. With the wireless receiver module turned on, press "ID SET" button on the back of the wireless receiver module for 5 seconds."


THIS DOESN'T WORK FOR ME! So I read around and tried this solution instead:


With the receiver off, you enter in the 0, 1, 3, 5 on the remote(you hear the noise in the receiver) and turn on the home theatre system on the main switch on the front panel (as I was doing this on the remote, and it was failing). The blue light should then stay illuminated. If not just switch the main on/off button again.


THIS STILL WASN'T WORKING FOR ME!

*So I tried this also:*


Reset the main unit(hold stop with unit off for 5 seconds) then unplug it and the wireless unit...also remove the TX card. 5 minutes later plug the receiver and wireless unit back in. Plug in the TX card turn on the main unit and then the wireless unit. (Still refused to make connection). I then retried the first step aswell, With the receiver off, you enter in the 0, 1, 3, 5 on the remote(you hear the noise in the receiver) and turn on the home theater system on the main power button on the front/top panel. The blue light should then stay illuminated. Go directly(as fast as you can!) to your wireless receiver and hit the "reset" button aka ID SET for 5 seconds, after that, it SHOULD make a connection, after I pressed it for 5 seconds I immediately heard the fan kick on in the wireless unit as it made a connection.


----------



## anewbie

Adgrimes, thanks for keeping this great thread alive.


I am a new user of HT-BD3252. It mostly works great so far. I have some trouble playing video files from a usb drive. What formats are supported? I made a HD (1080P) home video and tried various formats. The only one it can play is MKV (or AVI) format which was converted using divx plus converter. The converted MKV file plays fine on PC, but there is no sound when playing on HT-BD3252. Have you or anyone else experienced a similar problem?


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anewbie* /forum/post/21148582
> 
> 
> Adgrimes, thanks for keeping this great thread alive.
> 
> 
> I am a new user of HT-BD3252. It mostly works great so far. I have some trouble playing video files from a usb drive. What formats are supported? I made a HD (1080P) home video and tried various formats. The only one it can play is MKV (or AVI) format which was converted using divx plus converter. The converted MKV file plays fine on PC, but there is no sound when playing on HT-BD3252. Have you or anyone else experienced a similar problem?



This is really strange. I'm not sure why you are having the sound issue. I have played the following files successfully: .avi, .divx, .mkv, .mp4 ......have you sucessfully placed it on a thumbdrive and played it on another computer? I'm still having issues with my wireless receiver box but not much I can do about it as it is out of warranty.


----------



## adgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adgrimes* /forum/post/21098255
> 
> 
> I was slightly wrong on upgrading, figured that out when upgrading to 1008. Also answering some questions on samsung's website for this product...alot of stupid questions on there!
> 
> 
> First, reset your system by turning off the power and holding the STOP button for atleast 5 seconds. Download the Firmware update and save to a USB Drive. Power on the BD Player and then plug the USB Drive into the front.
> 
> 
> This will work if you are having troubles upgrading and it is telling you that your system is already up to date if it obviously isn't.
> 
> 
> Also, I have had an issue with the wireless receiver module(SWA-4000) loosing connectivity with the receiver. I had read the instructions on how to reset the connection:
> 
> 
> "If the main unit doesn't make wireless connection, the system needs ID Setting between the main unit and wireless receiver module. With the main unit turned off, press the remote control's number buttons "0" "1" "3" "5" and the main unit will turn on. With the wireless receiver module turned on, press "ID SET" button on the back of the wireless receiver module for 5 seconds."
> 
> 
> THIS DOESN'T WORK FOR ME! So I read around and tried this solution instead:
> 
> 
> With the receiver off, you enter in the 0, 1, 3, 5 on the remote(you hear the noise in the receiver) and turn on the home theatre system on the main switch on the front panel (as I was doing this on the remote, and it was failing). The blue light should then stay illuminated. If not just switch the main on/off button again.
> 
> 
> THIS STILL WASN'T WORKING FOR ME!
> 
> *So I tried this also:*
> 
> 
> Reset the main unit(hold stop with unit off for 5 seconds) then unplug it and the wireless unit...also remove the TX card. 5 minutes later plug the receiver and wireless unit back in. Plug in the TX card turn on the main unit and then the wireless unit. (Still refused to make connection). I then retried the first step aswell, With the receiver off, you enter in the 0, 1, 3, 5 on the remote(you hear the noise in the receiver) and turn on the home theater system on the main power button on the front/top panel. The blue light should then stay illuminated. Go directly(as fast as you can!) to your wireless receiver and hit the "reset" button aka ID SET for 5 seconds, after that, it SHOULD make a connection, after I pressed it for 5 seconds I immediately heard the fan kick on in the wireless unit as it made a connection.




Figured I would update this. After 2 days of it holding a connection, it lost connection again. I finally made time to call Samsung Help line to try and get it in for repair. Since it was out of warranty, all costs would be mine to pay. This being my third repair in a mater of TWO YEARS I feel it is not cost effective to keep on repairing a ****** HTIB. *I will no longer buy any audio related products or phones from Samsung as they never seem to last.* My television(LN52A850) from them seems to be quality made....even though it to has been repaired under warranty.


I plan on ditching this HTIB asap($$ saving time!). I will now assemble my own theater system and ensure I purchase from a company that primarily deals AUDIO ONLY.


----------



## sappa

Did you ever figure out how to get Blockbuster to work? I'm having the same issue. it says "thank you for your interest in blockbuster ondemand but the service is presently available ony in the united states" and i live in florida. Very aggravating.


----------

